# Serverstatus



## Larison (12. September 2008)

Da GOA ja Ihre Foren im Moment eingestellt hat (ich hoffe sie gehen mit dem Start wieder on) und dort immer eine Serverstatus war möchte ich hier einen Thread erstellen.
Hier bitte nur dann etwas reinposten, wenn sich am Serverstatus zur letzten Meldung hier etwas geändert hat.

Wäre schön wenn der Post , bis GOA wieder mit einem Forum on ist, oben bleiben würde.


Status Betaserver: Off

Meldung: Authorization Server temporary unavailable.


----------



## Stancer (12. September 2008)

GOA hatte nie ein Forum und wird auch nie eins haben !!! (oder hab ich was nicht mitbekommen?)

Es gibt ein Betaforum für die CB Tester aber das wird zum Release auch weg sein


----------



## Larison (12. September 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> GOA hatte nie ein Forum und wird auch nie eins haben !!! (oder hab ich was nicht mitbekommen?)
> 
> Es gibt ein Betaforum für die CB Tester aber das wird zum Release auch weg sein



Es gab für die CBler ein Forum, das meine ich.

Gruß
Lari


----------



## Stancer (12. September 2008)

Das CB Forum funktioniert doch einwandfrei !


----------



## psycho.haus (12. September 2008)

es giebt ein CB forum ? wo ? wie lautet die hp ?


----------



## Stancer (12. September 2008)

forum.war-europe.com

geht aber nur wenn du nen Closed Beta Account hast. Open Beta Spieler haben keinen Zugang...glaube ich zumindest


----------



## Bluescreen07 (12. September 2008)

15.00: Kaffee kochen und runterfahren aller Server
15.05: Losziehung welche Realms länger off sind
15.10: Auswertung der Lose
15.15: 2x 10 Mann Team geht an die Realms die um 16.00 - 18.00 wieder on gehen
15.30: Praktikanten treffen ein
15.45: Praktikanten demontieren looser Realms
16.00: Auswaschen der Gehäuse mit Spülmittel durch die Putze
16.15: Praktikanten putzen mit Zahnbürsten die einzelnen Pins der Server CPUs
16.30: Festplatten werden fachgerecht de(fragment)montiert ??
16.45: Ram Riegel werden auf Biegbarkeit und Elastizität nach DIN Norm überprüft
17.00: Fehlerhafte Rams werden mit denen aus der Grabbelkiste getauscht
17.15: Tee-Time
17.30: Nickerchen
18.00: Hauptplatinen werden auf Her(t)z und Nieren überprüft (Zitat Praktikant: Wow die macht 300 mhz mehr mit - HW Upgrade gespart)
18.15: Fachmann versucht die gebogenen pins der CPU Reinigung geradezubiegen
18.30: Fachmann fährt in den nächsten PC Markt um schnell Reserve CPU´s zu kaufen
18.45: Fachmann kommt mit AMD Duron 600 ern zurück (HW Upgrade?)
19.00: Gehäuse werden zum Trocknen rausgebracht.
19.15: Praktikant spielt mit Netzteilschalter und lässt diesen auf 110 Volt
19.30: Normale Wartung fertig, erste Server fahren hoch
19.45: Meldung im auf der Webseite das folgende Server länger off sind ....... (looserrealms)
20.00: Nickerchen
20.15: Gehäuse werden aus dem Regen reingebracht, Mainboards waren noch drinne
20.30: Praktikant versucht CPU verkehrt herum reinzusetzen, Hammermethode wird benutzt bis CPU sitzt.
20.45: Kühler werden Montiert (falsch herum)
21.00: Praktikant blutet wie ein abgestochenes Schwein da er sich am Gehäuse die finger aufgerissen hat.
21.15: Putzteam macht die Sauerei weg, dabei fallen 2 Server um.
21.30: Laufwerke werden in die Gehäuse mit Nägeln befestigt, die Schrauben hat das Putzteam aufgesaugt.
21.45: Server werden aktiviert
22.00: Server fliegen um die Ohren
22.15: Prakitkant wird von Teamleiter zusammengeschlagen
22.20: Ratlosigkeit
22.30: Ratlosigkeit
23.00: Ratlosigkeit
23.15: Teamleiter ruft Notfallteam an (Reaktionszeit nach Vertrag 15 Minuten)
23.15: Notfallteam kommt an
23.20: Teamleiter versucht Praktikanten vor Notfallteam zu retten
23.30: Praktikant liegt im Koma Notfallteam macht sich an die Arbeit
00.00: Notfallteam schmeisst Server ausm Fenster und holt die Uraltserver
00.15: Verkabelt und angeschlossen, Server fahren hoch


----------



## Ebon (12. September 2008)

psycho.haus schrieb:


> es giebt ein CB forum ? wo ? wie lautet die hp ?




Ist bestimmt nur für Besitzer von CB-Key Erreichbar!

Server: off

Login und Patchen möglich.


----------



## Larison (12. September 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Das CB Forum funktioniert doch einwandfrei !



Ich bin CBler und kann mich einloggen auf der Web Seite.
Aber trotzdem ist das Forum nicht auswählbar.

Gruß
Lari


----------



## Offlinemaker (12. September 2008)

Mannoman ich hau mich ab ich kann nimmer das is geil
aber zum eigentlichen thema gehts einem von euch auch so, dass ihr euch einloggen könnt... aber dann einfach die server grau sind?


----------



## Stancer (12. September 2008)

Larison schrieb:


> Ich bin CBler und kann mich einloggen auf der Web Seite.
> Aber trotzdem ist das Forum nicht auswählbar.
> 
> Gruß
> Lari



Hast mal direkt über die webseite versucht ? Also direkt http://forum.war-europe.com ??


----------



## Gocu (12. September 2008)

Offlinemaker schrieb:


> Mannoman ich hau mich ab ich kann nimmer das is geil
> aber zum eigentlichen thema gehts einem von euch auch so, dass ihr euch einloggen könnt... aber dann einfach die server grau sind?



ja das bedeutet das die Server offline sind


----------



## Zambie (12. September 2008)

Also nen Englischer Server war knapp 10sek online





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



W.A.R. kurzes vergnügen :/

Feed The Hatter Pet!!!


----------



## Cressari (12. September 2008)

und wieso muss jeder Depp den Text in voller Länge quoten?


----------



## Larison (12. September 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Hast mal direkt über die webseite versucht ? Also direkt http://forum.war-europe.com ??



UPS.
Danke, die Hintertür tut es.

Ich hoffe dort schreibt Sterni etwas mehr.

Gruß
Lari

Edit: Kaum schreibe ich das, ist das Forum nicht mehr erreichbar.


----------



## diesirea (12. September 2008)

irgendwie mag mich da oben gar keiner XD  erst ging gar nix open beta da musste ich erst ma druck machen  nu haben se mir gestern ne mail geschickt in dem stand halt das es jetzt gehen sollte  toll   patch geladen  char erstellt geladen graka zeigt kein bild mehr -.- da es schon 12 war und ich ackern musste pc aus   heute neue treiber geladen    und was nu? server down  und mit den neuen treibern resettet sich mein rechner alleine neu wenn ich wow starten will    au man XD


----------



## Lothirac (12. September 2008)

DANKE @BLUESCREEN07 !!!!

Musste mir das bildlich vorstellen... herrlich!

Grüße

Alex


----------



## Felundarka (12. September 2008)

Kein Verlass auf die Praktikanten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larison (12. September 2008)

Können wir diesen Thread bitte nur für den Serverstatus nutzen. 
Auch wenn das Ding wirklich sehr gut ist.
Sonst haben wir nun wirklich keine Chance das er für eine Weile Sticky wird.

Gruß
Lari


----------



## Neradox (12. September 2008)

Larison schrieb:


> Können wir diesen Thread bitte nur für den Serverstatus nutzen.
> Auch wenn das Ding wirklich sehr gut ist.
> Sonst haben wir nun wirklich keine Chance das er für eine Weile Sticky wird.
> 
> ...



Das sind aber hohe Erwartungen^^

Status: Alle Server offline, auf der HP keine neuen News, und ich freu mich dass morgen die OB vorbei ist, weil es dann endlich ruhiger im Forum wird.


----------



## soefsn (12. September 2008)

Neradox schrieb:


> Das sind aber hohe Erwartungen^^
> 
> Status: Alle Server offline, auf der HP keine neuen News, und ich freu mich dass morgen die OB vorbei ist, weil es dann endlich ruhiger im Forum wird.



Na dann warte mal den Release ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Spunky25 (12. September 2008)

Mache selbst grad nen Praktikum aber  soviel Unfähigkeit hab ich seltenst erlebt >.<

"Um unseren Beta Testern vor der Serverschließung am Samstag so viel Zeit im Spiel wie nur möglich zu bieten, haben wir beschlossen, dieses Update nicht während der Hauptzeit, sondern morgen früh von 09:00 bis 10:00 Uhr (MEZ) aufzuspielen."

hab meinen key heute erst geregt bekommen also aufm heimweg von arbeit die ganze zeit gefreut dass ich endlich mal anfangen kann mit antesten und naja die patchen ja morgends, dann wirds gegen abend schon wieder gehen. und dann son ne scheisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich bin eigentlich echt geduldsam aber langsam überleg ich auch ob ichs mir ned kaufen soll. denn so kann/darf man ned mit kunden umgehen!


----------



## Neradox (12. September 2008)

soefsn schrieb:


> Na dann warte mal den Release ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das war eher auf die nächsten paar Tage bis zum 18. bezogen. Ich glaube nach dem Release werden ich mich hier erstmal 2 Monate nicht blicken lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rem (12. September 2008)

21.00: Praktikant blutet wie ein abgestochenes Schwein da er sich am Gehäuse die finger aufgerissen hat.

made my day


----------



## Sethek (12. September 2008)

Neradox schrieb:


> Das war eher auf die nächsten paar Tage bis zum 18. bezogen. Ich glaube nach dem Release werden ich mich hier erstmal 2 Monate nicht blicken lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dafür, daß Du so viel wert auf ein ruhiges Forum legst, gießt Du aber recht häufig Öl ins Feuer.


----------



## Neradox (12. September 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> Dafür, daß Du so viel wert auf ein ruhiges Forum legst, gießt Du aber recht häufig Öl ins Feuer.



Ach weißt du, irgendwo macht es ja auch Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hasse es halt nur, dass 10 mal am Tag das selbe Thema aufgemacht wird. Das sollte dann abflauen hoffe ich, denn ein ganz ruhiges Forum ist kein richtiges Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## diesirea (12. September 2008)

Spunky25 schrieb:


> Mache selbst grad nen Praktikum aber  soviel Unfähigkeit hab ich seltenst erlebt >.<
> 
> "Um unseren Beta Testern vor der Serverschließung am Samstag so viel Zeit im Spiel wie nur möglich zu bieten, haben wir beschlossen, dieses Update nicht während der Hauptzeit, sondern morgen früh von 09:00 bis 10:00 Uhr (MEZ) aufzuspielen."
> 
> ...




jo so ähnlich gehts mir -.-  au man wenigstens kann ich mich trösten das ich nich der einzigste pech vogel bin^^


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. September 2008)

Offlinemaker schrieb:


> Mannoman ich hau mich ab ich kann nimmer das is geil
> aber zum eigentlichen thema gehts einem von euch auch so, dass ihr euch einloggen könnt... aber dann einfach die server grau sind?


Ja sowas nennt man Server Offline.. Der LOGIN-Server ist sozusagen online (warum auch net an dem mussja nix geändert werden) Die Realms sind aber Down..^^​


----------



## Gortek (12. September 2008)

diesirea schrieb:


> jo so ähnlich gehts mir -.-  au man wenigstens kann ich mich trösten das ich nich der einzigste pech vogel bin^^



Du tröstest dich mit dem Leiden anderer? Irgendwie Krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cheers


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. September 2008)

Ich muss zugeben. Das ich es echt schade finde das es Kein Forum gibt, Allerdings sehe ich das WoW forum.. und ich sehe spam.. Nerv this Nerv this.. omg mein acc funzt net.. ich hab nen kleinen (löl) ^^ es ist halt soviel spam da... Kanns also nachvollziehen.. Allerdings fehlt mir so völlig die absprache.. was ich gut gefunden hätte wäre wenns Sone art Forum für Jede gilde gibt.. und ihr euch Intern darin absprechen könnt


----------



## Geckoho (12. September 2008)

unglaublich, das hier immer jeder Thread zugespammt/geflamet wird... Hier gehts um den Serverstatus, Threads um sich auszuheulen gibt es genug andere... Es soll auch Leute geben, die noch anderes zu tun oder keine Lust haben stundenlang Infos zwischen Müll rauszusuchen.


----------



## Thînêl (12. September 2008)

Info von 19:45 auf  www.war-europe.com 

"Wie ihr sicherlich bemerkt habt, sind die Server für die Open Beta aufgrund des Patch für die Version 4.1.1 noch nicht wieder erreichbar. Unsere Techniker arbeiten zusammen mit Mythic an dem Problem, können uns momentan jedoch keine zeitliche Einschätzung geben. Wir entschuldigen uns für die Verzögerung."


21:33 Server weiterhin offline


----------



## etmundi (12. September 2008)

Ich geh jetzt zoggen - man sieht sich.


----------



## Larison (12. September 2008)

Neradox schrieb:


> Ach weißt du, irgendwo macht es ja auch Spass
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Deswegen wollte ich ja auch, dass dieses hier ein Thread wird, in dem nur der aktuelle Serverstaus steht.

Ein rein Informativer, nicht flamender, gutmütiger und einfacher Thread.

Gruß
Lari


----------



## hameron (12. September 2008)

server laufen wieder?


----------



## Immortalis (12. September 2008)

414 mal anders..


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. September 2008)

Gortek schrieb:


> Du tröstest dich mit dem Leiden anderer? Irgendwie Krank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


HarHar und ich gucke scarred nur weil ichs total geil finde wenn sich die leute weh tun, da denk ich mir.. Lebe ich als dicker mensch mit verfetteten Arterien, - Wirklich Kürzer?^^​


----------



## Larison (12. September 2008)

Status Betaserver: Off

Meldung: Authorization Server temporary unavailable.


----------



## Dilan (12. September 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> 15.00: Kaffee kochen und runterfahren aller Server
> 15.05: Losziehung welche Realms länger off sind
> 15.10: Auswertung der Lose
> 15.15: 2x 10 Mann Team geht an die Realms die um 16.00 - 18.00 wieder on gehen
> ...





OMG rofl made my day


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. September 2008)

Immortalis schrieb:


> 414 mal anders..


Mal ne frage^^ Woher habt ihr, du hast es auch (person die ich zitiere) Diese bilder mit Imperum Feuerzauberer oder Goblin Mushi und sowas?^^


----------



## Meriane (12. September 2008)

hameron schrieb:


> server laufen wieder?



nö


----------



## Immortalis (12. September 2008)

ööhm i dont know war schon lange her oda so


----------



## hameron (12. September 2008)

schonma auf eins raufgeklickt?


----------



## Stancer (12. September 2008)

Es fehlt noch :

00:20 : Alle Spieler stürmen gleichzeitig auf die Server, überlasten diese und sie rauchen erneut ab.
00:25 : Kaffe kochen und Ratlosigkeit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hameron (12. September 2008)

00:30 : das GOA und das EA MYTHIC team  stellen einen antrag auf zeugenschutz um später in der öffentlichkeit von erzürnten spielern verschont zu sein^^


----------



## Niklot (12. September 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Mal ne frage^^ Woher habt ihr, du hast es auch (person die ich zitiere) Diese bilder mit Imperum Feuerzauberer oder Goblin Mushi und sowas?^^



Anklicke könnte helfen... vllt. aber auch die URL lesen die in der Signatur steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Halwin (12. September 2008)

Also ich für meinen Teil schließe mal die Beta ab.

Da kommt bestimmt nix mehr...

Morgen gegen mittag ist bestimmt Schluss, dann beginnen die Vorbereitungen für Sonntag...

Nunja, ich hatte 2 Tage nen Heidenspass beim WAR daddeln und freue mich schon auf Sonntag, auch wenn der Start holprig sein sollte. Die Welt ist nun mal nicht perfekt.

Love it or leave it... das sollte sich der ein oder anderen vielleicht zu Herzen nehmen. Dann schlägt jenes welches auch was länger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cu


----------



## travisbarker (12. September 2008)

Die Patch Version lautet ja 4.1.1.....bin gespannt ob es auch einen 4.1.4 Patch geben wird oder ob sie die Version übersringen, so rein sicherehitshalber? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




00:30 Noch immer keine Lösung
00:35 Lösung: Open Beta wird geschlossen
00:40 Feierabend für alle Mitarbeiter


----------



## Bobtronic2 (12. September 2008)

23 uhr: Buchungserver der Fluggeselschaften Rauchen ab weil alle leute Tickets nach  irland Buchen^^


----------



## Gutebesserung (12. September 2008)

Ach ich spiel solange mit meiner Freundin. Ich glaub ich steh kurz vor dem LvL up. Warte nur noch auf das Achivement 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Calipolis (12. September 2008)

travisbarker schrieb:


> Die Patch Version lautet ja 4.1.1.....bin gespannt ob es auch einen 4.1.4 Patch geben wird oder ob sie die Version übersringen, so rein sicherehitshalber?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



LOOOOOOOOL länger nich mehr so gelacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    is ne überlegung wert xDDD


----------



## hameron (12. September 2008)

faszinierend.....


----------



## imatsor (12. September 2008)

hat noch jemand aktuell das Problem mit "patcher-goa.prod.sig"?

besten Dank im voraus.


----------



## elisia (12. September 2008)

vielleicht sollte man auch einfach mal beachten das dies eine open beta  BETA ist und keine einladung zum kostenlosen dauerzocken wo goa  euch erlaubt die letzte phase des spiels mitzuerleben den der goldstatus ist erreicht und große änderungen kommen nicht mehr also seit froh das ihr überhaupt spielen dürft vor dem 18ten september aber nö da muss ja rumgeheult werden  mimimi die BETA server sind down was soll ich den jetzt tun oh mein gott ich hab kein leben.


*g* viel spass


----------



## Devil4u (12. September 2008)

Also Patch 4.1.4 wird garantiert kommen. Vor dem müssen sie sich ja nicht fürchten. Alles was mit 414 zutun hatte lief ja bisher Fehlerfrei xD


----------



## Larison (12. September 2008)

imatsor schrieb:


> hat noch jemand aktuell das Problem mit "patcher-goa.prod.sig"?
> 
> besten Dank im voraus.


Suche bitte mal hier im Forum. Ich habe es irgendwo gelesen, dass es gelöst wurde.

Gruß
Lari

Edit: hier


----------



## Hardnoise (12. September 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> 15.00: Kaffee kochen und runterfahren aller Server
> 15.05: Losziehung welche Realms länger off sind
> 15.10: Auswertung der Lose
> 15.15: 2x 10 Mann Team geht an die Realms die um 16.00 - 18.00 wieder on gehen
> ...



ROFL..
Ober Geil..  Danke, haben uns gerade herrlich im TS2 amüsiert^^


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (12. September 2008)

elisia schrieb:


> vielleicht sollte man auch einfach mal beachten das dies eine open beta  BETA ist und keine einladung zum kostenlosen dauerzocken wo goa  euch erlaubt die letzte phase des spiels mitzuerleben den der goldstatus ist erreicht und große änderungen kommen nicht mehr also seit froh das ihr überhaupt spielen dürft vor dem 18ten september aber nö da muss ja rumgeheult werden  mimimi die BETA server sind down was soll ich den jetzt tun oh mein gott ich hab kein leben.
> 
> 
> *g* viel spass



Ein Wort: Repeater /bored


----------



## Cyfedias (12. September 2008)

boah sry aber goa bekommt ja mal garnix auf die reihe ...da können se die in schutz nehmen wie sie wollen^^


----------



## DerThor (12. September 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Mal ne frage^^ Woher habt ihr, du hast es auch (person die ich zitiere) Diese bilder mit Imperum Feuerzauberer oder Goblin Mushi und sowas?^^



Den Feuerzauberer kann ich ja noch entdecken. Aber wo ist da eine Goblin Mushi ?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hocke (12. September 2008)

Ähmm sollten die Server nicht wieder um 17uhr bzw 18uhr nach unserer Zeit wieder ON sein?? Wasn los GOA?


----------



## Immortalis (12. September 2008)

hallo man hat doch wochende..ich hab hier 2 flaschen cola stehen unten kann ich mir jederzeit kaffe kochen un morgen eig nix zu tun also nochmal ne runde css zocken un warten=)


----------



## baumthekaito (12. September 2008)

0.45 GOA mit arbeiter bekommen ihr tage und machen die open beta wieder auf weil laune drauf.


----------



## Thug (12. September 2008)

elisia schrieb:


> vielleicht sollte man auch einfach mal beachten das dies eine open beta  BETA ist und keine einladung zum kostenlosen dauerzocken wo goa  euch erlaubt die letzte phase des spiels mitzuerleben den der goldstatus ist erreicht und große änderungen kommen nicht mehr also seit froh das ihr überhaupt spielen dürft vor dem 18ten september aber nö da muss ja rumgeheult werden  mimimi die BETA server sind down was soll ich den jetzt tun oh mein gott ich hab kein leben.
> 
> 
> *g* viel spass



Das sind mir die Liebsten, zum flamen 'nen Account hier erstellen... Husch Dich ab ins Trollkörbchen!...
Wie bereits tausend mal erwähnt haben viele nur aufgrund eines garantierten Beta Zugangs das Game Pre geordert und teilweise noch drauf gezahlt! 
Also ist die Laune nach dem ach so tollem Start wohl mehr als begründet...


so far

Thug


----------



## Darkfire (12. September 2008)

ich glaube wir sollten uns alle nicht so viel aufregen über GOA und einfach abwarten mehr können wir im mom eh nicht machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## baumthekaito (12. September 2008)

Darkfire schrieb:


> ich glaube wir sollten uns alle nicht so viel aufregen über GOA und einfach abwarten merh können wir eh nicht machen im mom
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




doch wir können weiter flamen und uns aufregen.


----------



## Herbaliser (12. September 2008)

elisia schrieb:


> vielleicht sollte man auch einfach mal beachten das dies eine open beta  BETA ist und keine einladung zum kostenlosen dauerzocken wo goa  euch erlaubt die letzte phase des spiels mitzuerleben den der goldstatus ist erreicht und große änderungen kommen nicht mehr also seit froh das ihr überhaupt spielen dürft vor dem 18ten september aber nö da muss ja rumgeheult werden  mimimi die BETA server sind down was soll ich den jetzt tun oh mein gott ich hab kein leben.
> 
> 
> *g* viel spass



Will ja net nörgeln aber...

Ich hab mir die CE net aus spaß für nen mehrpreis gekauft.
Auf der schachtel steht hinten drauf

:zitat Warhammer CE PreOrder Packung: "Garantierter Zugang zur offenen Beta".

Gut die meisten hatten Zeit zu spielen. Aber es gibt viele, die Beruflich nur am Wochenende dazukommen. Das ist dann schon ärgerlich und auch nicht umsonst.

Das Patches und Serverdowns sein müssen, gerade bevor´s endgültig live geht, ist auch absolut klar.
Aber muss man dazu Zeiten wählen wie 15 nachmittags?


----------



## Zupte (12. September 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> 15.00: Kaffee kochen und runterfahren aller Server
> 15.05: Losziehung welche Realms länger off sind
> 15.10: Auswertung der Lose
> 15.15: 2x 10 Mann Team geht an die Realms die um 16.00 - 18.00 wieder on gehen
> ...



einfach nur geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tic0 (12. September 2008)

Naja, von der eigentlich geplanten 7 tägigen Beta konnte ich bisher keine ganzen 2 Tage spielen, wahrscheinlich
wirds bei den 2 Tagen bleiben...

Da muss man ja wirklich nichtsmehr dazu sagen.

Wenn der Release wirklich nicht besser laufe sollte...
Schade eigentlich, WAR macht ne menge Spass, darauf will man ja nicht wegen GOA verzichten ;(


----------



## Silvanoshei (12. September 2008)

Leute, es ist ne Beta!! Hier *SOLL* doch was schiefgehen damit genau das später nach dem release eben *NICHT* mehr passieren kann!!!


----------



## Brantor (12. September 2008)

Ich glaubs ja nicht ...... Server immernoch off ? 

*ruft* "Komme Schatz!"

^^ bis morgen Ihr Lieben


----------



## Strongy (12. September 2008)

Silvanoshei schrieb:


> Leute, es ist ne Beta!! Hier *SOLL* doch was schiefgehen damit genau das später nach dem release eben *NICHT* mehr passieren kann!!!



ok und um wieviel willst du wetten das beim release doch was schief geht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tic0 (12. September 2008)

Silvanoshei schrieb:


> Leute, es ist ne Beta!! Hier *SOLL* doch was schiefgehen damit genau das später nach dem release eben *NICHT* mehr passieren kann!!!



*gähn*


----------



## hameron (12. September 2008)

Brantor schrieb:


> Ich glaubs ja nicht ...... Server immernoch off ?
> 
> *ruft* "Komme Schatz!"
> 
> ^^ bis morgen Ihr Lieben


 lol


----------



## elisia (12. September 2008)

Thug schrieb:


> Das sind mir die Liebsten, zum flamen 'nen Account hier erstellen... Husch Dich ab ins Trollkörbchen!...
> Wie bereits tausend mal erwähnt haben viele nur aufgrund eines garantierten Beta Zugangs das Game Pre geordert und teilweise noch drauf gezahlt!
> Also ist die Laune nach dem ach so tollem Start wohl mehr als begründet...
> 
> ...




ja das stimmt weil ich das geheule nicht mehr lesen konnte und wenn man mal genau aufgepast hat dann weis man das das mit dem garantierten beta zugang eine falschmeldung seitens amazon war so far ...
und nach mehr als 5 jahren daoc weis ich auch was es heist wenn goa etwas von einer stunde und server wieder oben sagt *g*


aber vertreib dir die zeit doch hiermit wenn ihr nichts anderes zu tun habt ich fand die videos super

http://de.youtube.com/user/shiryumusashi

grüße Elisia Amarosi 5L5 Klerikerin albion Lyonesse im ruhestand
zur zeit in herr der ringe online zuhause und ich werde mir war kaufen.


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. September 2008)

Niklot schrieb:


> Anklicke könnte helfen... vllt. aber auch die URL lesen die in der Signatur steht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nö hilft nicht weil ich auf Gamona lande aba net auf ner seite wos die pics gibt..


----------



## Immortalis (12. September 2008)

mir hat es zwar so gereicht das ich mir ein bild von war machen konnte das auch nicht schlecht ist....aber um ganz sicher zu gehen würde ich ja schon gerne diese nacht noch zocken:b


----------



## Larison (12. September 2008)

Ich glaube damit hat sich meine Hoffnung, diesen Thread zu einem rein sachlichen Status Server Eintrag zu machen, so langsam aufgelöst.

Es geht wohl nicht, das man die anderweitigen Diskussionen in den so wirklich zahlreichen anderen Threads einträgt.

Sehr Schade.

Status Betaserver: Off

Meldung: Authorization Server temporary unavailable.



Gruß
Lari


----------



## Stancer (12. September 2008)

Herbaliser schrieb:


> Will ja net nörgeln aber...
> 
> Ich hab mir die CE net aus spaß für nen mehrpreis gekauft.
> Auf der schachtel steht hinten drauf
> ...




.... Ich kanns nimmer hören, dass ihr alle die 30€ Mehrkosten gegenüber der SE nur an dem Open Beta Zugang abwiegt !!!

Die Open Beta ist kein Bestandteil der CE, sondern Bestandteil der PO-CE und die PO-CE war quasi nen Dankeschön fürs Vorbestellen und somit kostenlos.

Das was die 30€ Mehrkosten der CE ausmachen befindet sich in der Verpackung der CE...sind so Sachen wie TT Figur oder Artbook !!!


----------



## Larison (12. September 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> nö hilft nicht weil ich auf Gamona lande aba net auf ner seite wos die pics gibt..



Obwohl es hier nicht reingehört.

Signaturen

Gruß
Lari


----------



## imatsor (12. September 2008)

Larison schrieb:


> Suche bitte mal hier im Forum. Ich habe es irgendwo gelesen, dass es gelöst wurde.
> 
> Gruß
> Lari
> ...




habe die Tipps dort ausprobiert, leider immernoch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*EDIT: das problem hat sich erledigt... jetzt nur noch parr server zum zocken ...*


----------



## -NiX- (12. September 2008)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Wenn der Release wirklich nicht besser laufe sollte...


Es gibt *überhaupt gar keinen* Grund zu glauben, dass das bei release besser werden sollte.


----------



## Elessor (12. September 2008)

hallo,

server immernoch down

grüße, elessor

ps: ich dachte ich vertreibe mir die zeit mit wow, aber -.- macht keinen fun mehr, war is einfach cooler im moment...


----------



## Cyfedias (12. September 2008)

22:22 serverstatus: off -.-
den nachmittag mit cod4 verbracht...langweilig
20:00 in wow eingelogt den spam im /2 ne weile gelesen--->übelkeit und ausloggen
20:15 nasepopeln + forumspammen
22:22 server immernoch off (nase wund aber spammen kann man ja noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Stancer (12. September 2008)

Ausserdem :

Als Daoc Spieler kennt man das Sprichwort "Never play on Patchday".... von daher sehe ich es gelassen und freue mich auf Sonntag, wobei das ja auch wieder nen Patchday ist aber ich glaub mit 55.000 Frühstartern werden die schon fertig !


----------



## Zibelas (12. September 2008)

Deine Uhr geht vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WoW erfolgreich in den Papierkorb verschoben; WAR leider immer noch down...


----------



## -NiX- (12. September 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> [...]aber ich glaub mit 55.000 Frühstartern werden die schon fertig !


Gar kein Problem! Haben sie mit den 70.000 OpenBeta-Key-Besitzern ja schon bewiesen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larison (12. September 2008)

Status Betaserver: Off

Meldung: Authorization Server temporary unavailable.


Habe es auch mit WOW versucht. Fühlt sich plötzlich falsch an.

Schau mir jetzt den Rest vom 5ten Element zum xten mal an. Ist immer noch sehr spaßig, der Film

Gruß
Lari

/sticky


----------



## Gr3xter (12. September 2008)

Also ich bin grad erst on gekommen, aber ich habe da doch mal eine Mail bekommen

"Beta beginnt am 07/09/2008 und endet am 13/09/2008"

Kommen die Server wieder on? oO


----------



## Kaites (12. September 2008)

Cyfedias schrieb:


> 22:22 serverstatus: off -.-
> den nachmittag mit cod4 verbracht...langweilig
> 20:00 in wow eingelogt den spam im /2 ne weile gelesen--->übelkeit und ausloggen
> 20:15 nasepopeln + forumspammen
> ...




auja, gute idee, ich geh jetzt mal ne runde cod4 spielen, man sieht sich! 

BTW: Kann hier mal einer eine offizielle(!) buffed gilde eröffnen? am besten einer der buffies selbst. für alle buffed fans ohne gilde.


----------



## Darkfire (12. September 2008)

für alle die einen zaubertrick sehen wollen....

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ip0AZbL7b0


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. September 2008)

Larison schrieb:


> Obwohl es hier nicht reingehört.
> 
> Signaturen
> 
> ...


danke^^


----------



## Refaser (12. September 2008)

Also eine Buffie Gilde wär schon nice ich wäre dabei! Bin für Gildenname :"414" oder so =)


----------



## Dentus (12. September 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ausserdem :
> 
> Als Daoc Spieler kennt man das Sprichwort "Never play on Patchday".... von daher sehe ich es gelassen und freue mich auf Sonntag, wobei das ja auch wieder nen Patchday ist aber ich glaub mit 55.000 Frühstartern werden die schon fertig !


Nach heute wage ich es wieder zu bezweifeln


----------



## Darkfire (12. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Nach heute wage ich es wieder zu bezweifeln




wenn ich erlich bin glaube ich ja auch nicht dran das es einen reibungslosen start gibt >.<


----------



## Forticia (12. September 2008)

Zibelas schrieb:


> Deine Uhr geht vor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sehr schlaue idde . Ein Spiel das Maßstäbe setzt zu löschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viel Spaß bei der Firma die schon vor den Relase die Potentiellen Kunden nur anlügen . Angefangen von der Länge der Openbeta (die Ihren Namen kaum verdient ) . 2 Tage davon waren kaum bis gar nicht spielbar selbst der Montag für viele OB Spieler nicht .

Der Finale Patch kam heute auch nicht, aber klar nächste Woche wird alles besser ist klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Werde glücklich mit deinen Verbuggten Spiel wo jedes 3te Quest und manche Charakterklassen vor buggs nur so strotzen .


----------



## Immortalis (12. September 2008)

btw auf welchen server werdet ihr vorrausichtilich spielen?wäre nice paar nachher anzutreffen


----------



## -NiX- (12. September 2008)

Forticia schrieb:


> sehr schlaue idde . Ein Spiel das Maßstäbe setzt zu löschen


Pong hat auch Maßstäbe gesetzt. Spiel ich trotzdem nur noch extrem selten (durchschnittl. 1-2x in 2300 Jahren). Schlimm?


----------



## Gr3xter (12. September 2008)

Gr3xter schrieb:


> Also ich bin grad erst on gekommen, aber ich habe da doch mal eine Mail bekommen
> 
> "Beta beginnt am 07/09/2008 und endet am 13/09/2008"
> 
> Kommen die Server wieder on? oO




könnt mir das ma jemand beantworten?


----------



## Wacken22 (12. September 2008)

Forticia schrieb:


> sehr schlaue idde . Ein Spiel das Maßstäbe setzt zu löschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Geh wieder ins WoW forum und mach Threads über neue selbst entworfene Klasse weil du an nichts anderes denken kannst als an WoW ! thx


----------



## muecke79 (12. September 2008)

wollte nur mal meine neu sig sehn server sind noch down 22:27 uhr :-)


----------



## travisbarker (12. September 2008)

Auf dem Server Galrauch hab ich vormittags 'nen Orc namens viervierzehn rumlaufen sehen.....er ist in seiner Gilde bestimmt der Running Gag^^ so nach dem Motto: "Komm, wir schicken unseren 414 an die Front, der macht das schon!"


----------



## soefsn (12. September 2008)

Forticia schrieb:


> sehr schlaue idde . Ein Spiel das Maßstäbe setzt zu löschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich denke du weist selbst das du hier grade ganz grossen mist erzählst. Hier kann wohl ein WOW Boy nicht verkraften das es konkurrenz zur heiligen Kuh WOW gibt. Desweiteren lügt Mythic uns nicht an, wenn überhaupt dann GOA. Und die Lügen auch nicht denn die können für ihre Situation nämlich auch nichts da sie einfach keine Ahnung haben was sie da eigentlich machen. Und da nicht jeden Tag Patch Day ist kann ich damit gut leben. Ich habe es in DAOC überlebt, und ich werde es auch wieder in WAR überleben.

In diesen Sinne viel spass im Azeroth und bei deinen gescripteten Mobs hauen.

MFG


----------



## Kristallon (12. September 2008)

Server  immernoch down...
Meldung: Authorization Server temporary unavailable.


----------



## Tobit (12. September 2008)

Forticia schrieb:


> sehr schlaue idde . Ein Spiel das Maßstäbe setzt zu löschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ein Spiel das Maßstäbe gesetzt *hatt*,  nur durch eine strunzdumme Community immer weiter in den Dreck gezogen wird.
now flame me =)

so, wieder ontopic:

Server leider nochimmer down


----------



## -NiX- (12. September 2008)

Gr3xter schrieb:


> könnt mir das ma jemand beantworten?


Hab grad mein persönliches rotes GOA-Telefon extra für Dich ausm Schrank geholt und mal bei Ghislaine Le Rhun angerufen. Sie hat mir geantwortet: "Ver**** Dich!". Das wollte ich Dir dann ausrichten.

Im Ernst: Was glaubst Du denn woher wir das wissen sollen?


----------



## MF2888 (12. September 2008)

Fanboy vs. Fanboy, wessens Spiel hat den längeren?


----------



## Dilan (12. September 2008)

Tobit schrieb:


> ein Spiel das Maßstäbe gesetzt *hatt*,  nur durch eine strunzdumme Community immer weiter in den Dreck gezogen wird.
> now flame me =)
> 
> so, wieder ontopic:
> ...



Absolut die bessere Definition dafür.

Das Spiel an sich war und ist gut ( mit einigen einbrüchen)

Das miese an WoW ist die Heutige Community.


----------



## Larison (12. September 2008)

Status Betaserver: Off

Meldung: Authorization Server temporary unavailable.




Gr3xter schrieb:


> könnt mir das ma jemand beantworten?



Laut Sterntaler im CB Forum, sollen die Beta Server erst morgen Nachmittag down gehen.
Das sollte wohl heißen, das man noch etwas spielen kann.

Gruß
Lari

Server immer noch down


----------



## Garrok (12. September 2008)

signatur anschauen will


----------



## DaCe (12. September 2008)

Jo, ich jetzt auch, bei mir klapps aber hoffentlich! ^^


----------



## Stancer (12. September 2008)

Wie war das ? In WoW werden doch jede Woche Server für ein paar Stunden runter gefahren. Glaube immer Mittwochs wars oder ? Komisch, damals hat das jeden aufgeregt, da es noch nicht mal Patches gab. Aber heute scheint es niemanden mehr zu stören, dass Server grundlos runtergefahren werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke Mythic hat aus der OB gelernt und weiss nun was sie zum Release zu tun hat. Denke das wird etwas besser laufen...hoffe ich jedenfalls !


----------



## -NiX- (12. September 2008)

Garrok schrieb:


> signatur anschauen will
> 
> 
> --------------------
> <a href='http://wo.gamona.de' target='_blank'><img src='http://sigs.gamona.de/images/sigs/wo/8/5cGLXKlIh4H9ja7GW8bKP.png' border='0' alt='Signatur bereitgestellt von gamona.de' />


Sieht geil aus. Beste Sig bis jetzt.


----------



## Dror71 (12. September 2008)

elisia schrieb:


> vielleicht sollte man auch einfach mal beachten das dies eine open beta  BETA ist und keine einladung zum kostenlosen dauerzocken wo goa  euch erlaubt die letzte phase des spiels mitzuerleben den der goldstatus ist erreicht und große änderungen kommen nicht mehr also seit froh das ihr überhaupt spielen dürft vor dem 18ten september aber nö da muss ja rumgeheult werden  mimimi die BETA server sind down was soll ich den jetzt tun oh mein gott ich hab kein leben.
> 
> 
> *g* viel spass




Ich finde du solltest dich bei GOA bewerben. Am besten in der Kundenbetreung oder in der PR abteilung. Mit deiner Einstellung könntest du es weit bringen dort.


----------



## Zibelas (12. September 2008)

Naja, meine Befürchtung wird sein, wenn der Server mal noch on kommen sollte, wird gleich ein solcher Ansturm kommen, das er gleich erstmal vor Schreck wieder 5Stunden ausfällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gr3xter (12. September 2008)

-NiX- schrieb:


> Hab grad mein persönliches rotes GOA-Telefon extra für Dich ausm Schrank geholt und mal bei Ghislaine Le Rhun angerufen. Sie hat mir geantwortet: "Ver**** Dich!". Das wollte ich Dir dann ausrichten.
> 
> Im Ernst: Was glaubst Du denn woher wir das wissen sollen?



omfg...Wegen Leuten wie dir, ist das manchmal hier ziemlich scheisse!



Dilan schrieb:


> Absolut die bessere Definition dafür.
> 
> Das Spiel an sich war und ist gut ( mit einigen einbrüchen)
> 
> Das miese an WoW ist die Heutige Community.



danke^^


----------



## Spunky25 (12. September 2008)

o mann wenigstens 1h stunde würd ich die beta noch gern testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 spielzeit open beta für mich beträgt 0 sek^^


----------



## Zibelas (12. September 2008)

UNd die WoW Server werden Mittwochs nicht mehr runtergefahren, sondern meist nur noch neu gestartet. Runtergefahren werden sie nur noch bei Patchen...


----------



## Larison (12. September 2008)

Spunky25 schrieb:


> o mann wenigstens 1h stunde würd ich die beta noch gern testen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und wie ist der Serverstatus ?

Gruß
Lari 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wtiger78 (12. September 2008)

die Aussage stimmt aber was Forticia geschrieben hat

WoW hat Maßstäbe gesetzt
in Punkten 
die Meisten zerstörten Beziehungen durch ein Spiel
Die Meisten RL Toden weil einige vergessen haben das Ihr RL Körper schlaff,Nahrung, und Trinken benötigt.
Einer der Häufigten Gründe warum die schulischen Leistungen ins bodenlose fielen (Schlafen,Schule, WoW) hmm am tag darauf ubs vergessen das es Hausaufgaben gab oder eine Prüfung anstand
Die höchste anzahl an Menschen welche an Realitätsverlust leiden aufgrund eines spieles!!!!
Das Spiel was viele menschen in die Arbeitslosichkeit trieb siehe Punkt darüber
usw 
usw 
usw


----------



## travisbarker (12. September 2008)

Zibelas schrieb:


> UNd die WoW Server werden Mittwochs nicht mehr runtergefahren, sondern meist nur noch neu gestartet. Runtergefahren werden sie nur noch bei Patchen...






Jetzt Mittwoch gab es keinen Patch und trotzdem waren die Server bis 11:00 off......ja hab WoW noch auf der Platte aber nur damit ich immer schön im Chat spammen kann wie geil WAR doch ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoroasther (12. September 2008)

Zibelas schrieb:


> Naja, meine Befürchtung wird sein, wenn der Server mal noch on kommen sollte, wird gleich ein solcher Ansturm kommen, das er gleich erstmal vor Schreck wieder 5Stunden ausfällt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja und wenn man einen Server anhustet, dann kriegt er Grippe. Die Frage ist nur, wer schreibt ihm dann eine Entschuldigung für die Frau Lehrerin? Macht das die *Stiefmutter* GOA, oder der leibliche Vater Mythic, der sein Kind weg gegeben hat?


----------



## Thunderace (12. September 2008)

Also ich konnte alle Klassen antesten, kA was einige Leute hier für Probleme haben. Ich bin letzte Woche Sonntag 0:45 ins Game eingestiegen und konnte bis gestern Abend spielen und war sehr zufrieden


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. September 2008)

Immortalis schrieb:


> btw auf welchen server werdet ihr vorrausichtilich spielen?wäre nice paar nachher anzutreffen


ka was noch kommt und werde gucken welcher net Voll ist aba auchnet lehr.. hab kb alleine auf einem zu sein. Es wird aber ein RvR sein.. bzw ich brauche ja zwei denn ich, Werde weder Gut noch Böse spielen^^ sondern Neutral^^ Beides 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MF2888 (12. September 2008)

Hier gehts um den Serverstatus von Warhammer.


----------



## Zambie (12. September 2008)

server immernoch off so nebenbei scheint als wärs das mit der open beta xD

P.S. euer Hass hat mein Pet wachsen lassen (siehe Sig)

Edit.... ich glaub das verwandelt sich in nen Server xD


----------



## Skatero (12. September 2008)

Ich frage mich was die WoW-Fanboys hier wollen? Die haben doch ein eigenes Forum, wo sie die miese Stimmung verbreiten können.

B2T: Server noch off.


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. September 2008)

Thunderace schrieb:


> Also ich konnte alle Klassen antesten, kA was einige Leute hier für Probleme haben. Ich bin letzte Woche Sonntag 0:45 ins Game eingestiegen und konnte bis gestern Abend spielen und war sehr zufrieden


nicht alle konnten aber sonntag. Eine konnten erst heute und könnens halt immernochnet oder sie sind netmal in der lage also ist für sie der serverstatus auch egal.. ich habe am Mittwoch erst meinen acc bekommen


----------



## Immortalis (12. September 2008)

ich will rp !un hoffe das es eine geile community da gibt !
rasse?
siehe sig
lg


----------



## aiSca (12. September 2008)

hrhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kristallon (12. September 2008)

leuts sorry für meine unwissenheit, aber wann ist die beta denn genau offiziell zu ende?


----------



## MF2888 (12. September 2008)

Kristallon schrieb:


> leuts sorry für meine unwissenheit, aber wann ist die beta denn genau offiziell zu ende?


Falscher Thread


----------



## Stancer (12. September 2008)

Morgen irgendwann also 13.09. endet die Beta. Denke mal, sofern sie nochmal online gehen werden sie morgen Mittag wieder runter gefahren und für den headstart vorbereitet


----------



## Thunderace (12. September 2008)

morgen denn am 14 also sonntag ist frühstart für die ce käufer


----------



## AemJaY (12. September 2008)

in genau 1h15mins
sprich am 13ten..


----------



## Zambie (12. September 2008)

morgen soll schluss sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 poster über mir ... schreib doch schnell antwort und spam hier keine falsches Forum beiträge xD alle War foren sind off topic wegen goa

edit: hmm bin zu spät xD P.S. Das ding mutiert echt zu nem server es piept auch schon fleisig ^^


----------



## Maradieter (12. September 2008)

offiziell k.a.......inoffiziell seit 15 Uhr wohl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Farlak (12. September 2008)

und ?? Mir doch alle ziemlich Pizza...

Kaum einer hat damals an den Erfolg von DaoC geglaubt, noch hat es die, die wirklich Bock auf das Spiel hatten, gestört,
dass einiges etwas länger gedauert hat oder schief gegangen ist. Ich erinnere nur an den Account-Hack und dem Drachen 
in Emain.Mancha... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Egal wie lange ich nun Beta spielen DURFTE, ich kauf mir das Spiel, weil es POTENTIAL hat.

Das ist ein Wort, das viele nicht kenen.. ^^

RvR m  von Anfang an und das Ziel ist klar vor Augen....


DaoC war gut .. WAR ist der Hammer für alle PvP-Fans...



Egal was jetzt schief läuft.. Entscheidend ist das ws nach 3-4 Wochen abgeht und das ist RvR at it´s best

m´Meiner meinung nach hat das Spiel POTENTIAL und es ist an uns es zu verwirklichen..


----------



## Jörmungand (12. September 2008)

Thunderace schrieb:


> Also ich konnte alle Klassen antesten, kA was einige Leute hier für Probleme haben. Ich bin letzte Woche Sonntag 0:45 ins Game eingestiegen und konnte bis gestern Abend spielen und war sehr zufrieden



sonntag um 00:45 war die open beta noch nicht mal am laufen ^^


----------



## Whitman (12. September 2008)

Tut sich atm was? Kann mich nimmer einloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sLaShErMiKe (12. September 2008)

hab sonntag um 23uhr angefangen, ging obwohl sie nit am laufen war aba wunderbar ^^


----------



## MF2888 (12. September 2008)

Farlak schrieb:


> und ?? Mir doch alle ziemlich Pizza...
> 
> Kaum einer hat damals an den Erfolg von DaoC geglaubt, noch hat es die, die wirklich Bock auf das Spiel hatten, gestört,
> dass einiges etwas länger gedauert hat oder schief gegangen ist. Ich erinnere nur an den Account-Hack und dem Drachen
> ...


Das haben zu AOC auch alle gesagt.


----------



## Nerkon (12. September 2008)

ich glaub es tut sich was... bzw. hat sich was getan, man kann nu nimmer einloggen^^ ich denk mal die kommen bald on *hoff*


----------



## sLaShErMiKe (12. September 2008)

aoc is denke ich einfach kein vergleich zu WAR weil sich mythic damals mit DAoC eine sehr sehr riesige fangemeinde bei den pvp spielern geschaffen hat

und das was in sachen pvp bei DAoC abging daran kam WoW (meinerseits leider, hat trotzdem viel spaß gemacht) nie ran, das nun bei WAR wieder zu finden ist einfach genial =)


----------



## HappyChaos (12. September 2008)

22:55 Serverstatus: immer noch off :/
hoffe wenigstens samstag gehen sie wieder,bzw. wenn man da überhaupt noch etwas spielen kann


----------



## Thunderace (12. September 2008)

Login nicht möglich und aus dem Grund wohl auch Server nicht erreichbar !!!!


----------



## wtiger78 (12. September 2008)

schätze das sie jetzt erst dahinter gekommen sind das sie nur die Reset Taste drücken hätten müssen ;-) wen die Server unter Windows laufen. ;-)


----------



## Paxton (12. September 2008)

... bis vor 10 Minuten kam ich ja noch bis zur Serverauswahl, jetzt scheiterts direkt beim Patcher


----------



## Semtexx (12. September 2008)

Jep, login nicht möglich, ist das jetzt ein gutes oder schlechtes Zeichen? Immerhin tut sich was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slayne` (12. September 2008)

nenene jungs, dat wird heut nixmehr! geht lieber feiern, saufen, vögeln, macht sonstwas, aber die server sind heut off :>


----------



## Areson (12. September 2008)

Ich kann mich jetzt auch nicht mehr einloggen. Das war es dann wohl mit der Beta. Die werden die Beta Accs schon geschlossen haben. Ich hoffe es nicht aber er zeigt, das meine Daten nicht stimmen und ich sie erneut eingeben soll.


----------



## Gashvah (12. September 2008)

wää nur noch bis morgen zoggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

( und dabei wollte ich noch die neue grafik sehen die der patch bringt


----------



## cerxis (12. September 2008)

wtiger78 schrieb:


> schätze das sie jetzt erst dahinter gekommen sind das sie nur die Reset Taste drücken hätten müssen ;-) wen die Server unter Windows laufen. ;-)




ROFL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (12. September 2008)

Viele sind einfach auch von WoW geblendet.

Ich meine WoW ist extrem erfolgreich und andere MMO´s in den letzten Jahren gingen deswegen einfach unter. Man hörte nichts von ihnen, da es Nischenprodukte waren und die Masse wollte halt nur News zu WoW.

WoW hatte Anfangs auch Startprobleme doch mittlerweile laufen die Server ja sehr stabil. So stabil, dass sich die Spieler daran gewöhnt haben. Man kennt das gar nicht mehr, dass es auch zu Problemen kommen kann und zack sind alle verärgert, weil es nun bei GOA nicht so rund läuft.

Aber sowas gehört nunmal dazu. Die ersten 1-2 Wochen werden sicher Chaotisch werden aber was solls. Ich war in der CB und weiss was WAR kann und bin absolut von dem Spiel überzeugt. Es wird sicher etwas dauern, bis man eine Stabilität erreicht hat wie in WoW aber solange muss man sich eben gedulden. Ich bin jedenfalls sehr geduldig !!

Ausserdem will GOA uns auch nichts böses. Es ist schließlich deren Job und die werden dafür bezahlt. Ich denke die wenigsten haben mal in einem derartigen Unternehmen gearbeitet und wissen was an Arbeit hinter so einem Großprojekt steckt. Ich hatte mal auf nem Lehrgang Projekmanagement und der Hörsaal sollte ein Projekt für einen Zoo planen. Kostenfaktor 10 Mio. € . Wir waren mit 12 Leuten die ganze Woche beschäftigt und das obwohl wir nur nen kleinen Streichelzoo "planten". GOA muss den ganzen kram aber auch noch praktisch machen. Da kommen so viele Kleinigkeiten zusammen, die kann man sich gar nicht vorstellen.

Manche haben hier echt die Vorstellung Spieleserver für MMO´s werden vorkonfiguriert von Aldi im Sonderangebot verkauft und man muss sie nur anstecken und einschalten ....


----------



## Vanhyke83 (12. September 2008)

Jau ich denke auch das es das mit der Open Beta war weil ich mich jetzt nicht mal mehr ins Spiel einloggen kann sondern beim Patcher kleben bleibe. Werden wohl jetzt die Accounts gelöscht und dann für Sonntag alles fit gemacht. Obwohl das ja komplett der Aussage widersprechen würde, die auf Buffed zu lesen war wegen dem Patch. Da stand doch, dass die Entwickler gespannt sind wie die "Tester" reagieren! Tester = Open Beta Test(er). Naja mal schauen, ich bin gespannt!
Können ja auch nur grad die Login Server neu gestartet haben...

MfG


----------



## Nerkon (12. September 2008)

naja haben die denn irgendwo eine uhrzeit genannt, wann die open beta offiziell zu ende ist?


----------



## Gashvah (12. September 2008)

Areson schrieb:


> Ich kann mich jetzt auch nicht mehr einloggen. Das war es dann wohl mit der Beta. Die werden die Beta Accs schon geschlossen haben. Ich hoffe es nicht aber er zeigt, das meine Daten nicht stimmen und ich sie erneut eingeben soll.



ich will es nicht einsehen

nein..

neIN..

NEIN..

NEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN!!!!111


----------



## Zambie (12. September 2008)

Neue Grafikß Nenenene ^^ nur 1ne eerweiterte einstellung für die grafiken brauchen sie noch paar monate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 soll ja auf allen system dann laufen können damit sich noch mehr leute über Goa aufregen können xD

edit: Nein ich achte nicht auf Rechtschreibung xD


----------



## Thunderace (12. September 2008)

Kann mir nicht vorstellen das die Beta abgeblasen ist. Schließlich wurde der neue Patch nicht getestet und die haben kein Feedback von den Gamern


----------



## Jonish (12. September 2008)

macht kein scheiß die doofen server sollen endlich laufen.

letzten sonntag versucht zu zocken ging nicht, die woche über im
außendienst also auch nix mit zocken, heute wieder daheim und
nix geht. die sollen kein scheiß machen, ich hab doch nicht nen
beta zugang um nicht zocken zu können....



*wääääääääh heul kreisch zocken will*
ich hoff das geht heute nacht wieder oder spätestens morgen früh


----------



## SARodiRIEL (12. September 2008)

Oh nein bitte nicht! Ich will nicht bis Montag warten müssen... *heul*


----------



## Stancer (12. September 2008)

Kann auch bedeuten, dass die grad alles am neustarten sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*träum*


----------



## Themra (12. September 2008)

Areson schrieb:


> Ich kann mich jetzt auch nicht mehr einloggen. Das war es dann wohl mit der Beta. Die werden die Beta Accs schon geschlossen haben. Ich hoffe es nicht aber er zeigt, das meine Daten nicht stimmen und ich sie erneut eingeben soll.


 



Tjo ich denke auch das wars mit Open Beta


----------



## Gashvah (12. September 2008)

wenn keine neue grafik kommt ist es mir scheiss egal..

mit der grafik kann sich doch niemand sehen lassen ">_>


----------



## Slayne` (12. September 2008)

mein gott, genießt doch mal das echte leben^^


----------



## Spunky25 (12. September 2008)

wenn die jetzt die beta dicht machen und ned ankündigen dass sie das machen, dann find ich das das allerletzte!
ich find ja nedmal das schlimmste dass die server ned gehen sondern die extrem unfreundlche art die leute über nichts zu informieren.
denen war mit sicherheit um 17 uhr schon klar dass das ne längere geschichte wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gelebor (12. September 2008)

Themra schrieb:


> Tjo ich denke auch das wars mit Open Beta



ach man und ich wollte noch paar karrieren testen


----------



## Maradieter (12. September 2008)

Thunderace schrieb:


> Kann mir nicht vorstellen das die Beta abgeblasen ist. Schließlich wurde der neue Patch nicht getestet und die haben kein Feedback von den Gamern




Das ist GOA sowas von egal......


----------



## Spunky25 (12. September 2008)

ich hätt gern überhaupt mal auch nur 1 karriere angetestet^^


----------



## wtiger78 (12. September 2008)

naja ich schreibe mal meine gedankengang weiter nachem sie nun die Reset Taste gedrückt haben!!!!
Was mach Windows wen man nen Reset start mach?

Windows wurden unsachtgemäs runtergefahren .

wen sie Pech haben mache es auch noch nen automatischen ckdisk und das kann dauern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (12. September 2008)

Slayne` schrieb:


> mein gott, genießt doch mal das echte leben^^


Davon hatte ich heute schon genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8 Stunden Büro reichen als wahre-leben-dosis


----------



## eventer (12. September 2008)

die Jungs bei mythic wirds freuen das Goa weiterhin scheiße baut. Der nette neue community manager könnte sich ja mal melden...


----------



## Paxton (12. September 2008)

Spunky25 schrieb:


> wenn die jetzt die beta dicht machen und ned ankündigen dass sie das machen, dann find ich das das allerletzte!
> ich find ja nedmal das schlimmste dass die server ned gehen sondern die extrem unfreundlche art die leute über nichts zu informieren.
> denen war mit sicherheit um 17 uhr schon klar dass das ne längere geschichte wird
> 
> ...


Ob's wirklich von vorneherein klar war, dass es länger dauert kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber die letzte Meldung ist von 19:45... für mich geht jetzt die Welt nicht unter dass ich nicht spielen kann, aber bisschen mehr Infos wären klasse...


----------



## Cressari (12. September 2008)

Hiermit bedanke ich mich herzlichst bei GOA für den ganzen Server-Kladeradatsch. Wurde n schöner Abend mit Freundin, Rotwein und Queen. Wir gehen etz ins Bett ;o)


----------



## Larison (12. September 2008)

Nur mal so zwischen durch.
Server immer noch down.

Und nun habe ich auch die Meldung.
"Der Patcher konnte die Datei [patcher-goa.prod.sig] nicht empfangen. Bitte versuchen sie es später noch einmal"

Die kommt weil der Server http://patcher.war-europe.com nicht erreichbar ist und jeden TCP SYN Aufbau mit einem RST ACK beantwortet, also gleich beim Aufbau beendet.

4 23:00:05.017504 4.097109 5.340567 192.168.103.129 80.12.101.250 66 TCP emcsymapiport http 0 emcsymapiport > http [SYN] Seq=0 Win=64240 Len=0 MSS=1460 WS=0

5 23:00:05.066074 0.048570 5.389137 80.12.101.250 192.168.103.129 60 TCP http emcsymapiport 0 http > emcsymapiport [RST, ACK] Seq=1 Ack=1 Win=64240 Len=0 

Gruß
Lari


----------



## Larison (12. September 2008)

Cressari schrieb:


> Hiermit bedanke ich mich herzlichst bei GOA für den ganzen Server-Kladeradatsch. Wurde n schöner Abend mit Freundin, Rotwein und Queen. Wir gehen etz ins Bett ;o)



Eine schöne Nacht wünsche ich Euch und viel Spaß.

Gruß
Lari


----------



## HappyChaos (12. September 2008)

Slayne` schrieb:


> mein gott, genießt doch mal das echte leben^^


echtes leben?hä?versteh ich nicht.


----------



## Gashvah (12. September 2008)

Cressari schrieb:


> Hiermit bedanke ich mich herzlichst bei GOA für den ganzen Server-Kladeradatsch. Wurde n schöner Abend mit Freundin, Rotwein und Queen. Wir gehen etz ins Bett ;o)



und trotzdem schreibst du noch in ein forum?!

"schatz, ich muss nochmal ganz schnell was wichtigeres erledigen, bis gleich"

wtf..  epic fail  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wacken22 (12. September 2008)

Das war dann mal echt die längste Beta die ich je gezockt hab xD 2 Tage -.-


----------



## Zambie (12. September 2008)

joa und ich hab heute frei bekommen das erste was nach dem einloggen passiert server down... news lesen: ne stunde bla bla. Ne stunde gewartet nix noch 2-3 stunden länger gewartet nix xD. Dann die erlösung News!!! Was steht drin... Noch länger warten! Wenn ich jetzt umsonst warte dann warte ich morgen vor ihrer Haustür! Will jemand mit? Mieten wir uns nen Auto, Bus oder gleich 4-5 Jumbo Jets 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fahrgemeinschaften sind halt umweltschonender 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und jeder kann sie noch zusaufen auf denn weg auser die Fahrer und Piloten ^^


----------



## Stancer (12. September 2008)

Patchserver geht wieder, aber Server sind immer noch down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderace (12. September 2008)

R I C H T I G 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meine Worte eigentlich *lach


----------



## Larison (12. September 2008)

Zambie schrieb:


> joa und ich hab heute frei bekommen das erste was nach dem einloggen passiert server down... news lesen: ne stunde bla bla. Ne stunde gewartet nix noch 2-3 stunden länger gewartet nix xD. Dann die erlösung News!!! Was steht drin... Noch länger warten! Wenn ich jetzt umsonst warte dann warte ich morgen vor ihrer Haustür! Will jemand mit? Mieten wir uns nen Auto, Bus oder gleich 4-5 Jumbo Jets
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ihr habt Probleme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe Morgen und übermorgen Termine beim Kunden. Netzumstellung.

Das heißt für mich Morgen keine Beta mehr und Sonntag zu spät in den Headstart.

Ich geh ins Bett. Und wünsche Euch noch eine Betareiche Nacht.

Und immer daran denken:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Dies ist der Server Status Thread.

Gruß
Lari


----------



## Punischer240 (12. September 2008)

Gashvah schrieb:


> wenn keine neue grafik kommt ist es mir scheiss egal..
> 
> mit der grafik kann sich doch niemand sehen lassen ">_>




rofl gimp ey die grafik is besser wie wow was die meisten ja nicht einsehen weil wow is ja gott und erfinder von allem in dem genre ist die grafik von war hammer geh wieder wow zocken wen du da die grafik so toll findest und grafik ist nicht alles siehe cryses geile grafik langweiliges game


----------



## Larison (12. September 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Patchserver geht wieder, aber Server sind immer noch down
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nur teilweise, bei mir noch nicht.

Gruß
Lari


----------



## Thunderace (12. September 2008)

Vielleicht hat GOA ja auch nur ein

DROP TABLE gemacht indem alle Chars in der Datenbank waren und das ist denen jetzt zu doof .) *lach mich weg


----------



## Zambie (12. September 2008)

Nachti

.... das heist ich brauch morgen kein flugticket für dich oder ;P


----------



## Carthos (12. September 2008)

Ich glaube nicht, dass die Server nochmal online gehen. Die werden nun mit aller Macht versuchen, ihre Technik für den Start morgen hin zu bekommen, um nicht nochmal so ein Debakel zu erleben. Mir wäre es eigentlich egal, ich konnte alle Klassen anspielen, die ich vorab mal testen wollte.


----------



## Ferox21 (12. September 2008)

Hmm, ich gehe sogar so weit zu sagen, dass die offene Beta damit vorbei ist. Wenn die das über Nacht nicht hinkriegen wird morgen gleich das Aus verkündet. Schade schade... Mussten die wirklich diesen Patch reinfummeln, ohne ihn zu testen.

Für den Headtsart sehe ich auch schwarz. Vor Mittwoch wird das wohl nicht mehr...


----------



## Thunderace (12. September 2008)

REALLIFE ist ein absolutes scheiß Game aber mit Hammer Grafil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thug (12. September 2008)

Thunderace schrieb:


> REALLIFE ist ein absolutes scheiß Game aber mit Hammer Grafil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hehe

/signed   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wtiger78 (12. September 2008)

Ohh mein Gott mir ist schon so Fade das ich Zambie seine signatur gefüttert habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hoffe das die server balt ol gehen das ich meine restlichen stunden von Nachtdienst verschönern kann ;-)


----------



## travisbarker (12. September 2008)

Trotzdem hätte die WAR Grafik bissl besser sein können aber ich hab mich dran gewöhnt, an WoW Grafik hab ich mich ja auch gewöhnt und die ist ja mal grottenschlecht


----------



## Assor (12. September 2008)

immernoch down,

wann beginnt der headstart? sonntag oder montag?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zambie (12. September 2008)

Xd Das Goa Hass Pet hat lv 200 überschritten ihr seid spitze! kommt die 1.000 grenze packe ma heut nacht noch und morgen früh ab In die Jumbos


----------



## Punischer240 (12. September 2008)

Assor schrieb:


> immernoch down,
> 
> wann beginnt der headstart? sonntag oder montag?
> 
> ...



an beiden tagen sonntag für collecters edition und am montag für die standart


----------



## Thunderace (12. September 2008)

Sorry Leute aber bei dem geflame mancher Leute bekomme ich penisdicke Halsschlagadern.

Wartet doch einfach mal den Druck ab. Das Game soll erstmal offiziell starten. Content, Patches und Verbesserungen werden kommen.
WoW war auch nicht perfekt !!!!!!


----------



## everblue (12. September 2008)

Denke sie versuchen es heute Nacht noch solang bis es keine Lösung mehr gibt, sie machen das nicht mit Absicht.

Sind nunmal unvorhergesehene Probleme aufgetreten, deren Lösung es Bedarf, dafür ist nunmal eine Beta prädestiniert.

Wird auch sicher die nächsten paar Wochen Probleme geben.

Wer das nicht hinnehmen will, sollte sich erstmal ein paar Wochen von WAR fernhalten und die Entwicklung von aussen verfolgen.


----------



## Zambie (12. September 2008)

Zambie schrieb:


> Xd Das Goa Hass Pet hat lv 200 überschritten ihr seid spitze! kommt die 1.000 grenze packe ma heut nacht noch und morgen früh ab In die Jumbos



xD die beste entscheidung der Heutigen nacht ;P

*Bussy zufliegen lass*


----------



## Blah (12. September 2008)

Zambie schrieb:


> Xd Das Goa Hass Pet hat lv 200 überschritten ihr seid spitze! kommt die 1.000 grenze packe ma heut nacht noch und morgen früh ab In die Jumbos



Als ich auf deine Sig geklickt habe, kam:


General Error
SQL ERROR [ mysql4 ]

Out of memory (Needed 3368092 bytes) [5]

An SQL error occurred while fetching this page. Please contact the Board Administrator if this problem persists.

Please notify the board administrator or webmaster: varanius@valenth.com


ROFL!!!


----------



## Stancer (12. September 2008)

Assor schrieb:


> immernoch down,
> 
> wann beginnt der headstart? sonntag oder montag?
> 
> ...



CE-Vorbesteller am Sonntag
SE-Vorbesteller am Montag

Ich rechne damit, dass es Sonntag noch gehen wird und Montag dann die Server beim großen Ansturm zusammenbrechen !


----------



## Eraboy (12. September 2008)

Hätten sie mal lieber nichts gepatcht dann gäbs jetzt nicht das Chaos


----------



## Punischer240 (12. September 2008)

hätte da ma ne brennende frage beim schwarzrock sein kriegs schrei (der härteste) weis da einer ob da nen sound reingepatcht wird zb WAAAAAAAAAAAAAGh??^^


----------



## Thunderace (12. September 2008)

Wie dann gäbe es nicht das Chaos.... Soll dann Ordnung alleine spielen ? *lach mich weg .............

SCHERZ


----------



## Zambie (12. September 2008)

Eraboy schrieb:


> Hätten sie mal lieber nichts gepatcht dann gäbs jetzt nicht das Chaos



Co du willst WAR ohne Chaos fraktion spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaites (12. September 2008)

noch können wir ja hoffen.... villeicht arbeiten die ja am wochenende? wegen dem headstart?


----------



## Thunderace (12. September 2008)

Zwei Doofe ein Gedanke !!!!


----------



## Rafar (12. September 2008)

Also das einloggen geht wieder...

Die Server ansich sind halt noch down. 
Somit geht die beta evtl noch nen weilchen weiter.

Grüße


----------



## Dezemberschnee (12. September 2008)

leutz, es ist doch besser das heute nicht gespielt werden kann als wenn es am 14.09 wäre und wenn es zu lange dauert, ist das halt pech wenn ihr nicht warten könnt(shit happens)
also vergnügt euch mal etwas und morgen geht es sicher in aller früh weiter und wenn nicht ändern es auch keine h....losen  sprüche die bringen nur den der sich ärgert gallensteine


----------



## Zambie (12. September 2008)

Natürlich Arbeiten die jetzt! Oder sollen die CE kunden noch bis zum 18. warten lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das wäre genial


----------



## Stancer (12. September 2008)

Kaites schrieb:


> noch können wir ja hoffen.... villeicht arbeiten die ja am wochenende? wegen dem headstart?



Die werden dieses WE mit Sicherheit alle arbeiten... am Sonntag soll es schließlich losgehen. Da geht keiner in Urlaub oder ins WE


----------



## Pente (12. September 2008)

Kaites schrieb:


> noch können wir ja hoffen.... villeicht arbeiten die ja am wochenende? wegen dem headstart?



Davon kannst du ausgehen, dass sie auch am Wochenende arbeiten


----------



## Kaites (12. September 2008)

das ist ja das problem, ich habe angst das es am 15. genau so ist....


----------



## Sethek (12. September 2008)

Punischer240 schrieb:


> hätte da ma ne brennende frage beim schwarzrock sein kriegs schrei (der härteste) weis da einer ob da nen sound reingepatcht wird zb WAAAAAAAAAAAAAGh??^^



Also,
"weis" Wurst ist und ich mich mithin als Experten orkischer cross-dressing-Kultur bezeichnen darf, antwort ich Dir passend zur brennenden Frage beinahe flame-frei:

Sicher, das ist seit langem bekannt - die genauen Inhalte des contentpatches wurden doch mit schönen Videos versehen schon lange vorgestellt. Hier ist der Schwarzorkkriegsschreisound (tolles Wort), sogar mit Musikbegleitung:


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=LCayacFcCX4


----------



## Klark (12. September 2008)

everblue ich kann dir nur zustimmen ...
mich stört nur das sie keine news auf der HP bringen wie weit sie bis jetzt gekommen sind und ob es sich noch lohnen würde n film zu schauen und zu warten oder ob man schlafen gehen könnte weil son paar beta stunden vor dem headstart wären nicht schlecht muss mich noch zwischen Hexenjäger und Feuerzauberer entscheiden und ich spiel beta erst seit gestern weil ich mir am Dienstag nochmal die 9 GB runterladen musste weil mein erster Download anscheinend fehlerhaft war


----------



## Thunderace (12. September 2008)

Also wenn ich nix von meiner CE habe außer Sonderitems dann steck ich es aber GOA in den Arsch und das mit Einschreiben und Rückschein. Wofür soll ich mehr bezahlen als Andere.
Dann kann ich auch SE bestellen


----------



## -NiX- (12. September 2008)

Kaites schrieb:


> das ist ja das problem, ich habe angst das es am 15. genau so ist....


Da brauchste gar keine Angst zu haben. Das *wird* so sein.


----------



## Klark (12. September 2008)

everblue ich kann dir nur zustimmen ...
mich stört nur das sie keine news auf der HP bringen wie weit sie bis jetzt gekommen sind und ob es sich noch lohnen würde n film zu schauen und zu warten oder ob man schlafen gehen könnte weil son paar beta stunden vor dem headstart wären nicht schlecht muss mich noch zwischen Hexenjäger und Feuerzauberer entscheiden und ich spiel beta erst seit gestern weil ich mir am Dienstag nochmal die 9 GB runterladen musste weil mein erster Download anscheinend fehlerhaft war


----------



## Klark (12. September 2008)

sry doppelpost


----------



## AemJaY (12. September 2008)

das einlogen geht schon lange.
und die eula hab ich sicherlich schon an die 100mal bestätigt.
scheint wohl das ich meinen blog nich mehr mit informationen füttern kann bevor die beta vorbei ist.

ich darf morgen nämlich arbeiten und bin frühstens sonntag wieder am pc....
und ab mittwoch darf ich 3 wochen zum armee dienst.
das einzige was mich daran aufatmen lässt ist das wenn ich zurück komme das spiel wohl einwandfrei laufen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fallstead (12. September 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> Also,
> "weis" Wurst ist und ich mich mithin als Experten orkischer cross-dressing-Kultur bezeichnen darf, antwort ich Dir passend zur brennenden Frage beinahe flame-frei:
> 
> Sicher, das ist seit langem bekannt - die genauen Inhalte des contentpatches wurden doch mit schönen Videos versehen schon lange vorgestellt. Hier ist der Schwarzorkkriegsschreisound (tolles Wort), sogar mit Musikbegleitung:
> ...



made my day ^^


----------



## everblue (12. September 2008)

Kaites schrieb:


> noch können wir ja hoffen.... villeicht arbeiten die ja am wochenende? wegen dem headstart?



Verwundert, das es Leute gibt die am Wochenende arbeiten ?

Heutzutage ganz normal.

Und kannst dir sicher sein, dass die solang Tag und Nacht arbeiten bis die Probleme behoben sind.


----------



## Stancer (12. September 2008)

Thunderace schrieb:


> Also wenn ich nix von meiner CE habe außer Sonderitems dann steck ich es aber GOA in den Arsch und das mit Einschreiben und Rückschein. Wofür soll ich mehr bezahlen als Andere.
> Dann kann ich auch SE bestellen




Mousepad ? Artbook ?`TT-Figur ? Comic ?

Wenn du das natürlich nicht haben willst ist es dein Problem und dann musst du es nicht zu Mythics machen

Hört endlich auf die 30&#8364; an nur einem Feature abzuwiegen !


----------



## Kaites (12. September 2008)

AemJaY schrieb:


> das einzige was mich daran aufatmen lässt ist das wenn ich zurück komme das spiel wohl einwandfrei laufen sollte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wir werden sehen...


----------



## travisbarker (12. September 2008)

Wat, wo lebt ihr denn? Ihr glaubt doch nicht das die jetzt noch arbeiten*pff^^ die sind längst nach Haus und lachen uns alle aus wie wir hier verrückt am Rechner sitzen! Für die geht es erst Montag früh weiter....Danke GOA, ihr seid die besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -NiX- (12. September 2008)

AemJaY schrieb:


> das einzige was mich daran aufatmen lässt ist das wenn ich zurück komme das spiel wohl einwandfrei laufen sollte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Leute! Haltet ihn fest! Der einzige Optimist im gesamten deutschsprachigen WAR-Foren-Dingsbums!


----------



## Zambie (12. September 2008)

schon fast 300 die wollen das mein kleines Monster in der Sig Goa Auffrisst... die müssen echt mal nen gescheiten Community Manager einstellen! Der wenigstens die leute hier scharmlos anlügt und die probleme kleiner macht als sie sind xD sonst geht deren Image echt baden... die stecken ja jetzt schon bis zum Hals in der Sch...


----------



## Kaites (12. September 2008)

everblue schrieb:


> Verwundert, das es Leute gibt die am Wochenende arbeiten ?
> 
> Heutzutage ganz normal.
> 
> Und kannst dir sicher sein, dass die solang Tag und Nacht arbeiten bis die Probleme behoben sind.




nachdem darauf jetzt so viele antworten... sarkasmus lässt sich schlecht in schrift form vermitteln, aber es war halt sarkasmus.


----------



## Herbaliser (12. September 2008)

Ich habe echt angst (gut bin selber schuld weil so blöd) 3 dumme tage vor geschlossenen accountserver und spieleserver zu sitzen und die f5 taste zum abnippeln zu bringen.
Ich befürchte das chaos wird auch am 14/15 und 18 september sein + unglaubliche viele serverdowns in den ersten 2 monaten. goa hat das noch nie hinbekommen und wirds auch net in den nächsten wochen.
So naiv kann man nicht sein.

Ich hoffe denoch wir werden alle positiv überrascht.


----------



## HappyChaos (12. September 2008)

23:34 Serverstatus: immer noch off...

"Liebes Tagebuch...



...und deswegen finde ich GOA so furchtbar gemein,denn sie befriedigen meine Sucht nicht,ich finde das dermaßen inakzeptabel."

huch,das sollte in mein tagebuch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gashvah (12. September 2008)

Punischer240 schrieb:


> rofl gimp ey die grafik is besser wie wow was die meisten ja nicht einsehen weil wow is ja gott und erfinder von allem in dem genre ist die grafik von war hammer geh wieder wow zocken wen du da die grafik so toll findest und grafik ist nicht alles siehe cryses geile grafik langweiliges game



1. die grafik ist nicht besser als die von wow, es sei denn du empfindest rucklige animationen als gut
2. ich bin kein gimp
3. kennst du satzzeichen? macht es leichter deine wirren gedanken zu entziffern
4. du bist frustriert und solltest dir mal das hier ansehen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meditation
5. es heißt: Crysis
6. ich fand das game toll
7. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -NiX- (12. September 2008)

Gashvah schrieb:


> 3. kennst du satzzeichen? macht es leichter deine wirren gedanken zu entziffern


Und das von Jemandem, der seine Shifttaste verschluckt hat...

ts ts ts


----------



## Zibelas (12. September 2008)

Neuer Komment auf der Webseite...

Problem gefunden, Lösung unbekannt XD


----------



## D4rk-x (12. September 2008)

Frisch von der GOA Seite:



> Unsere Server sind wegen der Probleme mit dem Patch der Version 4.1.1 leider weiterhin nicht erreichbar. Unsere technischen Teams haben mittlerweile zusammen mit den Technikern von Mythic den Fehler finden können. Sie arbeiten jetzt daran, ihn zu beheben. Leider können wir euch weiterhin keinen Zeitpunkt nennen, zu dem die Server wieder verfügbar sind.
> 
> Bitte entschuldigt die Unannehmlichkeiten.



Also doch schlafen?


----------



## Zambie (12. September 2008)

HappyChaos schrieb:


> 23:34 Serverstatus: immer noch off...
> 
> "Liebes Tagebuch...
> 
> ...



Du fürst ein Tagebuch? Wie Kitschig ^^ aber recht haste! Wenn die server nicht Bald laufen fangen die ersten W.A.R. Junkies von klippen zu springen oder Amok zu laufen!


----------



## Junkman (12. September 2008)

Gashvah schrieb:


> 1. die grafik ist nicht besser als die von wow, es sei denn du empfindest rucklige animationen als gut
> 2. ich bin kein gimp
> 3. kennst du satzzeichen? macht es leichter deine wirren gedanken zu entziffern
> 4. du bist frustriert und solltest dir mal das hier ansehen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meditation
> ...



1. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Gute Nacht


----------



## DrunkenLoki (12. September 2008)

_Unsere Server sind wegen der Probleme mit dem Patch der Version 4.1.1 leider weiterhin nicht erreichbar. Unsere technischen Teams haben mittlerweile zusammen mit den Technikern von Mythic den Fehler finden können. Sie arbeiten jetzt daran, ihn zu beheben. Leider können wir euch weiterhin keinen Zeitpunkt nennen, zu dem die Server wieder verfügbar sind. 

Bitte entschuldigt die Unannehmlichkeiten._

neuste news


----------



## Malachin (12. September 2008)

Update II      

23:30 Uhr



Unsere Server sind wegen der Probleme mit dem Patch der Version 4.1.1 leider weiterhin nicht erreichbar. Unsere technischen Teams haben mittlerweile zusammen mit den Technikern von Mythic den Fehler finden können. Sie arbeiten jetzt daran, ihn zu beheben. Leider können wir euch weiterhin keinen Zeitpunkt nennen, zu dem die Server wieder verfügbar sind. 

Bitte entschuldigt die Unannehmlichkeiten.

stand grad auf der offiziellen...

okay, hab nu auch keine Lust mehr F5 zu drücken...

Nacht Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Punischer240 (12. September 2008)

glaube nicht das die arbeiten die chefin lässt sich bestimmt grad die nägel machen die leider dreckiggeworden sind als sie mytikh cheff in den arsch gekrochen ist


----------



## travisbarker (12. September 2008)

Update II

Nach zig Stunden haben sie den Fehler gefunden und arbeiten dran, siehe HP!


----------



## SirLavan (12. September 2008)

Unsere Server sind wegen der Probleme mit dem Patch der Version 4.1.1 leider weiterhin nicht erreichbar. Unsere technischen Teams haben mittlerweile zusammen mit den Technikern von Mythic den Fehler finden können. Sie arbeiten jetzt daran, ihn zu beheben. Leider können wir euch weiterhin keinen Zeitpunkt nennen, zu dem die Server wieder verfügbar sind. 

Bitte entschuldigt die Unannehmlichkeiten.







LOL drecks GOA


----------



## Skatero (12. September 2008)

die Ruckler sind vielleicht auch nur weil dein Pc zu schlecht ist?!


----------



## Terkes (12. September 2008)

... gute Nacht ...


----------



## Destinia (12. September 2008)

Info von GOA... der Fehler ist gefunden aber ein Zeitfenster für den restart der Server gibts noch nicht...
Also, Sie versuchen es weiter! 

Abwarten... und dann zocken...

Gruß


----------



## Gashvah (12. September 2008)

-NiX- schrieb:


> Und das von Jemandem, der seine Shifttaste verschluckt hat...
> 
> ts ts ts



das ist nur das produkt purer verachtung und faulheit!


und nein, mein pc ist wahrscheinlich besser als der von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher. haben viele das problem mit ruckligen animationen


----------



## Wechhauer (12. September 2008)

Serverstatus 23:38: offline 

morgen früh sind die Server sicher wieder on =)


----------



## Whitman (12. September 2008)

zum Zeitvertreib empfehle ich : http://www.crazymonkeygames.com/Pandemic-2.html 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muecke79 (12. September 2008)

Suche nach Schlachten ...
Suche nach Verbündeten ...


----------



## SARodiRIEL (12. September 2008)

Gashvah schrieb:


> 1. die grafik ist nicht besser als die von wow, es sei denn du empfindest rucklige animationen als gut
> 2. ich bin kein gimp
> 3. kennst du satzzeichen? macht es leichter deine wirren gedanken zu entziffern
> 4. du bist frustriert und solltest dir mal das hier ansehen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meditation
> ...



Zu 1. bei mir ruckelt nix, liegts an deinem PC? Vielleicht einfach auf WoW-niveau runterschrauben, dann klappts auch mit den Animationen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Punischer240 (12. September 2008)

Gashvah schrieb:


> 1. die grafik ist nicht besser als die von wow, es sei denn du empfindest rucklige animationen als gut
> 2. ich bin kein gimp
> 3. kennst du satzzeichen? macht es leichter deine wirren gedanken zu entziffern
> 4. du bist frustriert und solltest dir mal das hier ansehen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meditation
> ...




1. Nein und rucklige animationen lol auf welchen aldi pc zockst du den
2. doch glaube schon
3.jo kenn ich ist mir zu umständlich XD
4.ne bin ich nich bin sehr zufrieden konnte beta 3 tage zocken und hab mir 3 klassen auf level 10 gezockt zum angucken
5. jo kan sein
6. sogar bei game one wenste das kennst sagten sie das crysis 1 komplett verbugt war es kommt ja nen 2 tes mit der gleichen story nur aus der sicht eines anderen
7. smili kannste dir sparen gefallen mir nicht^^


----------



## sprousatm (12. September 2008)

Gashvah schrieb:


> 1. die grafik ist nicht besser als die von wow, es sei denn du empfindest rucklige animationen als gut
> 2. ich bin kein gimp
> 3. kennst du satzzeichen? macht es leichter deine wirren gedanken zu entziffern
> 4. du bist frustriert und solltest dir mal das hier ansehen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meditation
> ...




'Nuff said. (Ich bin ein link, klick mich...)


----------



## Danketo (12. September 2008)

Die News sind bestimmt nur dazu da, die Spieler aufzuheitern^^
Ist wie bei WoW nach dem GM-Talk: Dieses Problem ist uns bereits bekannt.

23:39 Server nicht on ... Problem noch nicht gefunden XD


----------



## Ascían (12. September 2008)

SirLavan schrieb:


> Unsere Server sind wegen der Probleme mit dem Patch der Version 4.1.1 leider weiterhin nicht erreichbar. Unsere technischen Teams haben mittlerweile zusammen mit den Technikern von Mythic den Fehler finden können. Sie arbeiten jetzt daran, ihn zu beheben. Leider können wir euch weiterhin keinen Zeitpunkt nennen, zu dem die Server wieder verfügbar sind.
> 
> Bitte entschuldigt die Unannehmlichkeiten.
> 
> ...



Wenn Mythic denen nicht jedes Mal mit technischem Rat zur Seite stehen würde, wäre GOA wohl aufgeschmissen - für mich ist es rätselhaft wieso Mythic das Spiel nicht auch in der EU selber published...fähige Leute haben sie ja, im Gegensatz zu GOA.


----------



## wtiger78 (12. September 2008)

Problem gefunden "müssen die server neu starten"
Sie arbeiten jetzt daran, ihn zu beheben "Weis einer von euch wie man die server neu startet"


----------



## Rashnuk (12. September 2008)

Ach jmnd hat wohl den Kaffee verschüttet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  super ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
GOA kann sich sicher sein das jeder über sie schlecht redet auch wenn man es schlecht aussprechen kann! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaites (12. September 2008)

au man, das kann ja was werden -.-


----------



## Shrukan (12. September 2008)

hmm... ich dachte ich könnte mal rausgehen und was Trinken gehen und heut Nacht zurückkommen und dann WAR zocken in der Hoffnung, dass die Server wieder da sind.

Aber neeeeeeeeeeeeee xD

Ich weiß net was die da machen eh.


----------



## Slaargh (12. September 2008)

Hier: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=xpcUxwpOQ_A&...feature=related

Für die mimimi-Fraktion.


----------



## Zambie (12. September 2008)

sprousatm schrieb:


> 'Nuff said. (Ich bin ein link, klick mich...)



Das mal echt geiler vergleich zu der Grafik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War Punktet wieder!

P:S: Update Pet ist weit über 300 Hass lv stark xD kommt die 1.00 schaffe ma noch bist zum release!


----------



## Destinia (12. September 2008)

Na, Fehler gefunden, sind dabei ihn zu beheben... ...dann noch Server rauf... oh ha... dass kann dann noch etwas dauern. 

Gruß


----------



## Gashvah (12. September 2008)

Punischer240 schrieb:


> 1. Nein und rucklige animationen lol auf welchen aldi pc zockst du den



Intel Core 2 Quad Extreme E6850 Tray, LGA775, 64bit
832,74 &#8364; 

Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3 ,Intel P35, ATX, PCI-Express
80,35 &#8364; 

Zalman CNPS8000 Sockel 775/754/939/940
33,17 &#8364; 

1024MB DDR2 MDT , PC6400/800, CL5
21,02 &#8364; 

1024MB DDR2 MDT , PC6400/800, CL5
21,02 &#8364; 

Thermaltake Shark schwarz VA7000BWA ohne Netzteil
105,80 &#8364; 

ATX-Netzteil Corsair 620W 620 Watt
121,49 &#8364; 

EVGA e-GeForce 8800Ultra Superclocked, 768MB, PCI-Express
676,81 &#8364; 

Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 250GB 16MB SATA II ST3250410AS
56,22 &#8364; 

NEC AD-7170S schwarz bulk SATA
32,15 &#8364; 

Summe: 1.980,77 &#8364;

und du?


----------



## Shrukan (12. September 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Wenn Mythic denen nicht jedes Mal mit technischem Rat zur Seite stehen würde, wäre GOA wohl aufgeschmissen - für mich ist es rätselhaft wieso Mythic das Spiel nicht auch in der EU selber published...fähige Leute haben sie ja, im Gegensatz zu GOA.



Ich wette genau das könnte noch passieren.
GOA macht nur Fehler bis Mythic genug hat und übernimmt den Kram und schmeißt die raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wechhauer (12. September 2008)

Whitman schrieb:


> zum Zeitvertreib empfehle ich : http://www.crazymonkeygames.com/Pandemic-2.html
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




kann ich nur empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muecke79 (12. September 2008)

Die machen bestimmt eine Headstart Party und sind alle besoffen, bekifft oder am rumvögeln mit Praktikantinen.


Suche nach Schlachten ...
Suche nach Verbündeten ...


----------



## Whitman (12. September 2008)

Gashvah schrieb:


> Summe: 1.980,77 €



Wann hast du den gekauft? 

Für ~1000€ bekommt man schon nen sehr guten PC inkl. 22" TFT


----------



## asiosh (12. September 2008)

Mythic hat den Fehler gefunden: GOA. 

Wie sie da wieder rauskommen, wissen sie aber noch nicht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. September 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Ich wette genau das könnte noch passieren.
> GOA macht nur Fehler bis Mythic genug hat und übernimmt den Kram und schmeißt die raus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann verschiebt sich der Release noch um einige Monate nach hinten :-)


----------



## Punischer240 (12. September 2008)

Gashvah schrieb:


> Intel Core 2 Quad Extreme E6850 Tray, LGA775, 64bit
> 832,74 €
> 
> Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3 ,Intel P35, ATX, PCI-Express
> ...




kk gebs zu deiner ist vermutlich besser hab nur 2 zeilen gelesen aber dafür ruckelt bei mir nachts so nun würde ich hier gerne nen smili machen die dir so gefallen aber es gibt wohl keinen mit nem schild wo oben steht



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSER


----------



## Gashvah (12. September 2008)

Whitman schrieb:


> Wann hast du den gekauft?
> 
> Für ~1000&#8364; bekommt man schon nen sehr guten PC inkl. 22" TFT



lange her


----------



## Bexx13 (12. September 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Hier: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=xpcUxwpOQ_A&...feature=related
> 
> Für die mimimi-Fraktion.




hehehe geil Mann, danke!!!

Endlich ma normaaale Leute... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Version von Yellow/Coldplay is auch super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zambie (12. September 2008)

asiosh schrieb:


> Mythic hat den Fehler gefunden: GOA.
> 
> Wie sie da wieder rauskommen, wissen sie aber noch nicht.



BÄM! Auf denn Punkt gebracht xD


----------



## ArminFRA (12. September 2008)

Gashvah schrieb:


> Intel Core 2 Quad Extreme E6850 Tray, LGA775, 64bit
> 832,74 €
> 
> Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3 ,Intel P35, ATX, PCI-Express
> ...




naja mit der möhre is klar^^ 

hau mal noch 50 EUR raus und kauf noch 2gig RAM dann sollts laufen....


hrhrhrhr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## larson88 (12. September 2008)

Möchte ja nichts schön sowie negativ labern , aber langsam nervts.
Und peinlich sollte es ihnen auch sein.
Na dann warten wir weiter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg larson


----------



## Areson (12. September 2008)

Ich finde die Grafik von WAR auch besser als die von WoW. Bei WAR kann man an einer Burg jeden einzelnen Stein sehen. Bei WoW hat man einfach einen riesen Klumpen genommen, Textur drüber und fertig ist die "1 Stein Mauer". Naja der Stein ist eben so Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiesiiiiiiiiiiig. Liegt sicher nicht daran, das man das viel schneller programmieren kann. In WAR spiegeln die Rüstungen sogar das licht. Na ok, bei WoW leuchten die ja selber wie ein Weihnachtsbaum.


----------



## Whitman (12. September 2008)

> lange her



ok das erklärt alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cysterium (12. September 2008)

Sie leben noch ^^





> Unsere Server sind wegen der Probleme mit dem Patch der Version 4.1.1 leider weiterhin nicht erreichbar. Unsere technischen Teams haben mittlerweile zusammen mit den Technikern von Mythic den Fehler finden können. Sie arbeiten jetzt daran, ihn zu beheben. Leider können wir euch weiterhin keinen Zeitpunkt nennen, zu dem die Server wieder verfügbar sind.
> 
> Bitte entschuldigt die Unannehmlichkeiten.


----------



## Destinia (12. September 2008)

Joh, mit 3 Gig RAM sollte das dann gehen... Dein Rechner is ein bisschen wie Porsche mit Diesel betanken...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gashvah (12. September 2008)

Areson schrieb:


> Ich finde die Grafik von WAR auch besser als die von WoW. Bei WAR kann man an einer Burg jeden einzelnen Stein sehen. Bei WoW hat man einfach einen riesen Klumpen genommen, Textur drüber und fertig ist die "1 Stein Mauer". Naja der Stein ist eben so Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiesiiiiiiiiiiig. Liegt sicher nicht daran, das man das viel schneller programmieren kann. In WAR spiegeln die Rüstungen sogar das licht. Na ok, bei WoW leuchten die ja selber wie ein Weihnachtsbaum.



post mal nen screeny, will das mal vergleichen. eventuell siehts bei dir ja besser aus als bei mir. kann ich mir allerdings nicht vorstellen, da es ja keine grafikeinstellungen gibt


----------



## Conne (12. September 2008)

asiosh schrieb:


> Mythic hat den Fehler gefunden: GOA.
> 
> Wie sie da wieder rauskommen, wissen sie aber noch nicht.




You made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KarashTroll (12. September 2008)

Hmm...
also bei meinem billig PC um 500 Europäer läufts fehler - und ruckelfrei auf höchster Detailstufe.

vielleicht ein Problem mit der Internetverbindung? kein ruckeln sondern Lags?


----------



## Paxton (12. September 2008)

19:45: Zeit unbekannt
23:30: Zeit unbekannt

... mal rechnen - 03:15 nächste News ;-)


----------



## muecke79 (12. September 2008)

Ich habe schon angst wenn noch weitere patches kommen , wenn das jedesmal so ist dann ja dann  ........ WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Suche nach Schlachten ...
Suche nach Verbündeten ...


----------



## Droknar86 (12. September 2008)

Ja genau, sie haben den Fehler mit Sicherheit gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann sich nur noch um Minuten handeln oder? ^^


----------



## -NiX- (12. September 2008)

Gashvah schrieb:


> das ist nur das produkt purer verachtung und faulheit!
> 
> 
> und nein, mein pc ist wahrscheinlich besser als der von dir
> ...


Mein PC ruckelt nicht. Der steht fest aufm Boden. Übrigens hatte ich weder zu Deinem noch zu meinem PC ürnkwas geschrieben. Da kommt wohl zu Verachtung und Faulheit auch noch Verwirrtheit hinzu. Naja, macht auch nix.


----------



## Der echte Khronos (12. September 2008)

Gashvah schrieb:


> Intel Core 2 Quad Extreme E6850 Tray, LGA775, 64bit
> 832,74 €
> 
> Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3 ,Intel P35, ATX, PCI-Express
> ...




system1:


Intel Core 2 Quad Extreme E6850 Tray, LGA775, 64bit
832,74 €

Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3 ,Intel P35, ATX, PCI-Express
80,35 €

Zalman CNPS8000 Sockel 775/754/939/940
33,17 €

1024MB DDR2 MDT , PC6400/800, CL5
21,02 €

1024MB DDR2 MDT , PC6400/800, CL5
21,02 €

Thermaltake Shark schwarz VA7000BWA ohne Netzteil
105,80 €

ATX-Netzteil Corsair 620W 620 Watt
121,49 €

EVGA e-GeForce 8800Ultra Superclocked, 768MB, PCI-Express
676,81 €

Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 250GB 16MB SATA II ST3250410AS
56,22 €

NEC AD-7170S schwarz bulk SATA
32,15 €

Summe: 1.980,77 €

*Irgendwie kommt mir das 1ste System bekannt vor, glaube eher du hast nur irgendwas von einer anderen Seite kopiet, um mal richtig angeben zu können*


system 2



Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Tray, 8192Kb, LGA775, 64bit, Kentsfield
211,31 €

Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3 ,Intel P35, ATX, PCI-Express
80,35 €

Zalman CNPS8000 Sockel 775/754/939/940
33,17 €

1024MB DDR2 MDT , PC6400/800, CL5
21,02 €

1024MB DDR2 MDT , PC6400/800, CL5
21,02 €

Thermaltake Shark schwarz VA7000BWA ohne Netzteil
105,80 €

ATX-Netzteil Corsair 620W 620 Watt
121,49 €

ASUS GF-8800GT T2xD, 512MB ,NVIDIA 8800GT, PCI-Express
216,74 €

Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 250GB 16MB SATA II ST3250410AS
56,22 €

NEC AD-7170S schwarz bulk SATA
32,15 €

Summe: 899,27 €

*Würde eher das 2te System empfehlen, da es wesentlich billiger ist, und auch fast so gut wie dein angeblich selbst zusammengestelltes!!!!*


----------



## Vanhyke83 (12. September 2008)

Ich warte nicht mehr, stehe lieber morgen früh auf...bringt mehr, hat man auch mehr vom Tag!

Viel Spass noch beim Warten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## Gashvah (12. September 2008)

KarashTroll schrieb:


> Hmm...
> also bei meinem billig PC um 500 Europäer läufts fehler - und ruckelfrei auf höchster Detailstufe.
> 
> vielleicht ein Problem mit der Internetverbindung? kein ruckeln sondern Lags?



nein, bei mir RUCKELTS ja nicht. es läuft alles flüssig, nur wenn ich andere spieler auf entfernung sehe sind die animationen von deren models nicht flüssig. manchmal ruckeln diese


----------



## TranceGemini (12. September 2008)

Whitman, Gashvah und Co was hat euer beitrag hier zu suchen es paßt nicht zum Thema dieses Forum


----------



## Gashvah (12. September 2008)

Würde eher das 2te System empfehlen, da es wesentlich billiger ist, und auch fast so gut wie dein angeblich selbst zusammengestelltes!!!

hast meinen alten thread ausgegraben? wie nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rashnuk (12. September 2008)

NAja werde gleich off gehen wollte noch den ´Squig treiber anspielen .. geht leider nicht ^^


----------



## Punischer240 (12. September 2008)

ach das hat er eh irgendwo rauskopiert aber naja hab nen schlechteren und bei mir lagts nicht und ruckets nicht..wie gesagt looser


----------



## HappyChaos (12. September 2008)

loool du glaubst doch nicht wirklich das die ihn beheben,die machen sich erst mal ein kaffee,weil sie eine so gute leistung gerade vollbracht haben,indem sie die news auf der hp überbracht haben...
dann spielen sie erst mal ne runde "mensch ärger dich nicht",der verlierer muss dann in die wütende meute von zockern vor dem goa haus gehn und dort 10min. überleben...danach machen sie,weil sie grad so fröhlich sind,noch ein spiel,flottenmanöver und dann noch eben doktor biber...
nach dem spielen würden sie sich ja liebend gerne auf die serverbearbeitung kümmern,aber durch die anstrengenden nerven,die sie für die spie...ähh arbeit natürlich verwenden mussten,machen sie erst mal ein nickerchen und raiden erst mal in wow aus spaß hogger,den sie aber nicht schaffen...

nach ein paar anstrengenden stunden machen sie sich endlich ran...nein...nicht wie ihr jetzt denken magt,den fehler zu beheben,sondern neue news zu schreiben mit dem titel "server immer noch nicht verfügbar",wo drinnen steht,das sie den fehler nicht beheben konnten,da er zu schwerwiegend wäre,und die server erst am samstag zur verfügung stehen würden...samstag,zwischen 10-12 uhr stehen sie dann auf,machen sich wieder gemütlich einen kaffee und machen sich diesmal aber wirklich an die arbeit...nein...leider auch wieder nicht daran,den fehler zu beheben,sondern die news zu schreiben "beim bearbeiten des fehlers ist uns etwas blödes passiert,die datenbanken sind ausversehen abgestürzt und anscheinend sind viele daten (also alle) verloren gegangen. wir entschuldigen uns für die unannehmlichkeiten." und dann is die beta zu ende  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

der flame musste sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so far  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: 23:55 Serverstatus: off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. September 2008)

Hatt nochjemand panische angst vor den Muppet Puppen?^^ (Mir läufts immer kalt den rücken runter wenn ich die sehe^^n und ich stell mir die in horrorfilmen immer mit dieser gruselmusik vor.. dieses  wo das bild immer ganzschnell nah ran und weit weg geht xD


----------



## KarashTroll (12. September 2008)

Gashvah schrieb:


> nein, bei mir RUCKELTS ja nicht. es läuft alles flüssig, nur wenn ich andere spieler auf entfernung sehe sind die animationen von deren models nicht flüssig. manchmal ruckeln diese




dann werden wohl die den schlechten pc haben ^^


----------



## Gashvah (12. September 2008)

Punischer240 schrieb:


> ach das hat er eh irgendwo rauskopiert aber naja hab nen schlechteren und bei mir lagts nicht und ruckets nicht..wie gesagt looser



okay ich gebs zu:  ich hab das system irgendwo rauskopiert, mein angeblich besserer pc ist schlechter als deiner. zusätzlich bin ich ein looser und dein e-peen ist sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo lang





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Refaser (12. September 2008)

Naja das mit dem Serverstatus Thread hat nicht ganz geklappt leider  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und an den beiden mit den PC Problemen : http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=xpcUxwpOQ_A




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NightshadowXT (12. September 2008)

Hm ... mittlerweile find ich das ganze auch recht nervig!

Da krieg ich heute an der Uni meine Bestätigungs-Email und freu mich drauf heute zu zocken wenn ich nach Hause komme und nun sitz ich seit etwa 19 Uhr hier und nix geht ... und morgen um 8:00 Uhr aufstehen ... also wies aussieht keine Beta mehr für mich ...

Wurmt mich grad schon ein bisschen das ganze ... zumindest hätte ich die eine oder andere Klasse zumindestens mal kurz antesten können.

Naja was will man machen, hoffe nur das es bei späteren patches nicht genau so wird ...


----------



## travisbarker (12. September 2008)

Bei der WoW Grafik muss ich hin und wieder an Virtua Fighter denken, da waren die Chars auch immer so klobig! Aber ich will ja die WoW Fanboys nicht angreifen deswegen geh ich jetzt lieber schlafen, in der Hoffnung das ich nicht von GOA träume da ich einen beruhigenden Schlaf haben möchte und keinen Albtraum

Nacht euch allen


----------



## Aico (12. September 2008)

KarashTroll schrieb:


> dann werden wohl die den schlechten pc haben ^^



Ich hoffe, das war ironie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. September 2008)

Gashvah schrieb:


> nein, bei mir RUCKELTS ja nicht. es läuft alles flüssig, nur wenn ich andere spieler auf entfernung sehe sind die animationen von deren models nicht flüssig. manchmal ruckeln diese


Daran ist das spiel also der entwickler schuld.. manchal sind die nur so gemacht bis zu ner gewiossen entvernung und ab da ist es dann schlampig umgesetzt^^


----------



## Zambie (12. September 2008)

Ey wisst ihr was jetzt geil wäre! Die sollen nen PodCast über das veröffentlichen was sie grade tun! Ich will sehn ob sie sich da mit Kabelsalat Prügeln oder sich über die temperatur ihres Kaffees aufregen ;P


----------



## Destinia (12. September 2008)

Okay... ...Suche nach Verbündeten...
Sry, aber das kann wohl echt noch ein bisschen was dauern.

Cya ingame...

Und gute Nacht zusammen!


----------



## muecke79 (12. September 2008)

Habe auch nen Aldi PC und der läuft super


----------



## Gashvah (12. September 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Daran ist das spiel also der entwickler schuld.. manchal sind die nur so gemacht bis zu ner gewiossen entvernung und ab da ist es dann schlampig umgesetzt^^



DANKE, DANKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

jemand mit hirn

<3


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. September 2008)

ES HEIßT Fanbois ...^^


----------



## Whitman (12. September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nw2h95rAmFQ...feature=related

LOL


----------



## Punischer240 (12. September 2008)

Gashvah schrieb:


> okay ich gebs zu:  ich hab das system irgendwo rauskopiert, mein angeblich besserer pc ist schlechter als deiner. zusätzlich bin ich ein looser und dein e-peen ist sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo lang
> 
> 
> 
> ...




endlich merkt das mal einer     XD

/make my day


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. September 2008)

Gashvah schrieb:


> DANKE, DANKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> jemand mit hirn
> 
> <3


Ironie off?^^ Weil ich ent V ernung geschrieben hab? XD.. f..^^


----------



## Areson (13. September 2008)

Gashvah schrieb:


> nein, bei mir RUCKELTS ja nicht. es läuft alles flüssig, nur wenn ich andere spieler auf entfernung sehe sind die animationen von deren models nicht flüssig. manchmal ruckeln diese




Ja das hab ich auch schon gesehen. Aber das wird sicher noch behoben. Es geht mir um den Rest. Die tollen Fachwerkhäuser, Die Sonne, die matt auf der Rüstung gespiegelt wird oder die große, brennende Windmühle. Ich finde die Grafik nicht schlecht. Klar gibt es bessere (WoW zählt auf jeden Fall nicht dazu. Für mich zumindest nicht), aber das Speil ist nun mal so ausgelegt, das man nicht extra alles neu kaufen muss.


----------



## Larison (13. September 2008)

JA!!!


Server ON

Gruß
Lari


----------



## Thunderace (13. September 2008)

S E R V E R    O N L I N E !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gashvah (13. September 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Ironie off?^^ Weil ich ent V ernung geschrieben hab? XD.. f..^^



das war keine ironie!

und an den anderen:  es heißt: "made my day", es sei denn du bist schichtarbeiter und hast den "tag" noch vor dir


----------



## Nerkon (13. September 2008)

server sind on


----------



## Thunderace (13. September 2008)

Ja geil !! Meine Chars sind alle weg bis auf einen


----------



## Zambie (13. September 2008)

xD echt on screens!


----------



## Punischer240 (13. September 2008)

ähm jo der mit dem großen hust wisst schon was geht zocken cuc im zerchenland zum stumpen kloppen WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGh


----------



## Thunderace (13. September 2008)

ok befehl zurück, chars sind doch alle da


----------



## glockenturm11 (13. September 2008)

Die Servermitteilungen kommen mittlerweile nur noch von der Putzfrau.
*Die GOA-Mitarbeiter sind mit den Preorder-Einnahmen getürmt und längst über alle Berge!!!!!!!!!!
*

(wie damals bei Dark & Light. Erinnert sich noch jemand daran.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Cedryll (13. September 2008)

"Looser" schreibt man mit einem o

Das mit dem "ruckeligen Animationen" ist ganz einfach keine sache des jeweiligen Pc's sondern vielmehr eine Performance-entscheidung seitens Mythic.
Die Anzahl der Animations-"frames" wird zur entfernung des Spielers hin runtergedreht...d.h. jeweiter andere Spieler oder Npc's von der eigenen Position entfernd sind desto mehr werden deren Animationen in der Qualität runterskaliert, verlieren somit an "Flüssigkeit" und erscheinen ruckelig. (ich bin mir nicht sicher aber, war das bei DAoC nicht auch so?)

Kann man ganz einfach testen: Stellt in den Optionen die "Aninationsqualität" einach mal ganz runter....


----------



## Grimtom (13. September 2008)

Server Online !


----------



## ArminFRA (13. September 2008)

*it´s ON!!!!!*


----------



## HappyChaos (13. September 2008)

JAAAA endlich gehen die server wieder,juhu ich kann meine sucht nun stillen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (13. September 2008)

Endlich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer als erstes auf Averland ist.


----------



## Yldrasson (13. September 2008)

Meine Chars sind... weg? Oo


----------



## Der Mephisto (13. September 2008)

Musst auf Charaktere klicken


----------



## AemJaY (13. September 2008)

also ich seh die server zwar online, aber es kommt immer die meldung verbindung zum server verloren.
egal für mich is die beta vorbei ich geh pennen und morgen arbeiten...


----------



## Ebon (13. September 2008)

Yldrasson schrieb:


> Meine Chars sind... weg? Oo



Ich bin auf nen anderen Realm gelandet schau mal nach ob das bei dir auch gesehen ist!


----------



## Audara (13. September 2008)

GOA hat es ungefähr so eilig, wie eine parlamentarische Untersuchungskommision, die gemütlich durch ein Labyrinth von Bestechungsskandalen schlendert und mit bemerkenswerter Hartnäckigkeit immer wieder an den Ausgangspunkt zurückkehrt (Zitat Terry Pratchett)

zum Abschluss des Tages, bzw zum Beginn des neuen

Gruß
Audara


----------



## Salicaria (13. September 2008)

Yldrasson schrieb:


> Meine Chars sind... weg? Oo




Ebenso.........baaah ich krieg die Krise. Wollt mein Lvl 10 machen.....
(bin auf dem richtigen Server.....ein Lvl 1 Char den ich mal erstellt hab ist noch da..)
Oh mann nochmal von vorn alles? Och nööö


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (13. September 2008)

Salicaria schrieb:


> Ebenso.........baaah ich krieg die Krise. Wollt mein Lvl 10 machen.....
> (bin auf dem richtigen Server.....ein Lvl 1 Char den ich mal erstellt hab ist noch da..)
> Oh mann nochmal von vorn alles? Och nööö



Hmm, bei mir iss noch alles wie beim logout, und die Ruckler sind weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larison (13. September 2008)

Status Betaserver: On

Meldung: Viel Spaß für die noch verbleibenden Stunden.

Gruß
Lari


----------



## frizzlmissl (13. September 2008)

hab langeweile -.-...nix los auf dem server xDDD


----------



## Realtec (13. September 2008)

funktionieren die tasten der 2en senkrechten reihe bei euch auch nichtmehr ô.o? (von links aus gesehen) kann sie mit der maus nichtmehr klicken ( bitte keine klicker flames. meine externe gaming tastatur mag war irwie nicht)


----------



## Chillmon (13. September 2008)

wann gehn die server offline?


----------



## Kaites (13. September 2008)

was meinst du? sind doch gerade erst wieder online


----------



## TranceGemini (13. September 2008)

Die Server gehn Morgen(Samstag) um 15 uhr wieder offline.
Collecter edition können dann ab 1 uhr morgens am sonntag spielen und die anderen Montag ab 9 uhr.

Ist aber trotzdem blöd das sie uns den heutigen tag genommen haben, hätten theoretisch den server direkt down lassen können ^^


----------



## Yldrasson (13. September 2008)

Mein Char ist doch noch da! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es wird nur keiner angezeigt in der Serverliste.
Aber trotzdem... sein komplettes Aussehen ist anders! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, es ist eh ein Beta-Charakter und selbst wenn er abgrundtief hässlich aussieht (was er auch tut^^) , erfüllt er ja seinen Zweck, das Spiel zu erkunden.

Aber wehe GOA, wenn das im richtigen Spiel mal passier!
...zutrauen würde ich euch das nämlich mittlerweile... :-/


----------



## everblue (13. September 2008)

Von meinen Char wurde die Haarbracht auch geändert...wobei die steht ihm irgendwie besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. September 2008)

Hihi mein Sigmarpriester hat nun ne Augenklappe und Bart xD Das sieht.... ehm... eigenartig aus ^^


----------



## Killekille (13. September 2008)

TranceGemini schrieb:


> Die Server gehn Morgen(Samstag) um 15 uhr wieder offline.
> Collecter edition können dann ab 1 uhr morgens am sonntag spielen und die anderen Montag ab 9 uhr.
> 
> Ist aber trotzdem blöd das sie uns den heutigen tag genommen haben, hätten theoretisch den server direkt down lassen können ^^



fast richtig: Die CE'ler können ab 1 Uhr morgens ihren Code eingeben und die Server werden "am Nachmittag" gestartet. Damit hätten die CEs noch so ca. 18 StundenVorsprung.

btw: heute um 7 Uhr kommt beim Start von W.A.R.:

```
"Der Patcher konnte die Datei [ patcher-goa.prod.sig] nicht empfangen. Versucht es später bitte erneut.
```
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier der Text von WAR-europe:


			
				war-europe.com schrieb:
			
		

> Wie die meisten von euch sicherlich wissen, neigt sich die Open Beta schon dem Ende zu, der Head Start steht an und wird uns nahtlos in den Release am 18. September führen. Und so wird der Zeitplan für die anstehenden Tage aussehen:
> 
> Wir werden die Beta-Server Samstag um 15:00 Uhr (MEZ) herunterfahren. Wir danken all den fleißigen Tester, die uns mit ihrem Feedback geholfen haben, den letzten Feinschliff anzubringen.
> Besitzer der Pre-Order Collector’s Edition können Sonntag ab 1:00 Uhr morgens (MEZ) ihren Head Start Code, sowie Codes für Bonusgegenstände eingeben. Der Head Start für Besitzer der Collector’s Edition wird am frühen Sonntagnachmittag beginnen.
> ...


----------



## Skatero (13. September 2008)

Server wieder off.
Stand für eine Stunde.


----------



## Brachial (13. September 2008)

Server werden ab Samstag 15°° runtergefahren um für den Headstart vorzubereiten. Open Beta ist ab 15°° offiziell beendet.


----------



## Skatero (13. September 2008)

Bis dann sind sie offline, also ist die Open Beta wahrscheinlich zu Ende.


----------



## Larison (13. September 2008)

Status Betaserver: Für immer Off

Meldung: Morgen geht es hoffentlich richtig los.

Wir sehen uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß
Lari


----------

